# Pots of Gold, Four Leaf Clovers and Shamrock BFPs-March Testing Thread!!!



## terripeachy

Let me know your dates, and I'll add you! 
:dust::dust::dust:

March 1
March 2
March 3
March 4
March 5
:witch: felcity 45
March 6
March 7
:witch: battyatty
:witch: kaysbc
March 8
:witch:MomOf3Girls
:witch: terripeachy
March 9
:witch: shannongmac
:witch:garfie
March 10
:witch: Nikki1979
March 11
March 12
:witch: kfs1
:witch: Milty
March 13
March 14
:witch: Wish4another1
:witch: Driving280
March 15 (Ides)
March 16
:witch: Kayotic
March 17 (St. Patty's Day!)
:witch:Lynny77
:witch: StranjeGirl
:witch: Blueshoney
March 18
March 19
March 20
March 21
:witch: Paula08049
:witch: moni77
March 22
:witch: kholtmann
March 23
March 24
:witch:Taurus8484
March 25
March 26
:witch: Redclaire
:witch: makiaaubrey
:witch: ErosePW
March 27
March 28
March 29
March 30
:witch: battyatty
:witch: garfie
March 31
 :witch: nessaw
:witch: Hopethisyear
:witch: Dylis
Lavender1975
Wish4another1

:dust::dust::dust:
​


----------



## kfs1

March 12th please! I am a Sullivan (married into an Irish family) so maybe this will be my month!


----------



## terripeachy

You got it. That green is hard on my eyes. I may have to make it a darker green. hee hee. I hope this is your month too, kfs1.


----------



## Wish4another1

Way to take the bull by the horns or uh leprichauns by the sparkly hats... Uh.... way to go Terri for starting the march testing thread!!! I'll take the 14th!!!


----------



## terripeachy

That leprechaun with a sparkly hat better do me some good! hee hee. You're welcome. I think I have a color scheme that I like now, too. Phew!


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Terripeachy,

Can you put me down for the 5th :flower: My Mum is Irish :D


----------



## MomOf3Girls

8th, pretty please! :happydance: That's me being excited to join in on a testing thread again, with a good chance.


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-Welcome back!! We missed you.

Felcity 45-Okey doke!


----------



## Dylis

I'll have the 26th feeling positive this month OH promises me he will go for his SA results this week.:thumbup:


https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/st-patricks/st-patricks-day-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## shannongmac

I'll take the 9th! I'm a McNamara so hopefully March will be lucky for me!


----------



## Kayotic

Marking!

My stupid cycle is so light I am not even sure it's a cycle. My lining was 9 at cd12, and then I used progesterone so it should be really heavy. Ugh.

I have a cd3 scan tomorrow morning, so I guess I will know then if its a real period or not.


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome shannon! Sorry about the loss of your house and pups and all. Hopefully a BFP this month will brighten your spirits. :hugs:

Kay-Just let me know..I'm in limbo as well, so I hear ya.


----------



## Fezzle

I hope this March thread is as successful as the Feb one! I have Irish ancestry too so hope it's a lucky month!

I'm going to be optimistic that I'll ovulate this cycle and go for testing on the 21st. It might be weird to be happy about a nice flowing AF, but since I haven't had one in the 7 months I've been off the pill since the withdrawal period, I'm hopeful it's a sign that my body is getting in gear to have normal cycles finally!


----------



## terripeachy

I hope things are getting back to normal for you too, Fezzle. Whenever you're ready to put a date, just say the word. I'll be here. *groan* hee hee.


----------



## garfie

:ninja: stalking at the minute ladies - not sure at all where I am in my cycle - had a fever :wacko:

So just popped on to wish you all tons of :dust::dust::dust: and may we all be as lucky as the February thread:happydance:

No Irish in me - only Scottish can that count :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Yes, Scottish counts. I'll be terri O'peachy once March gets here, or I O, whichever comes first. :haha:


----------



## Kayotic

cd3 scan went fine! I start femara tonight.
My cd12 scan is the 4th, I will trigger that night, ovulate the 6th so I will start testing the 16th.


----------



## terripeachy

That's great news, Kay! I'll put you down for the 16th!


----------



## Nikki1979

Can you put me down for the 10th? Thanks.


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies can I join? No idea what date yet, I suspect AF is on her way already but my cycles are all over the place since my MC in December. Hopefully we'll get another cycle in before the end of March.

Oh, and I hope my born and bred Irish blood will bring babydust to us all!!


----------



## battyatty

Conina said:


> Hi ladies can I join? No idea what date yet, I suspect AF is on her way already but my cycles are all over the place since my MC in December. Hopefully we'll get another cycle in before the end of March.
> 
> Oh, and I hope my born and bred Irish blood will bring babydust to us all!!

Yay another Irish Lady! We are so rare on here! :happydance:

*Terri* Saw your temp jump this morning, see I said dont give up, I think this is your O jump! :happydance::happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Conina-Sure you can join. Let me know when you get a date.

Atty-I know!! I think I can say that I'm terri O'peachy now. Phew! Thanks for the positivity. I was struggling yesterday.


----------



## Paula08049

Hi March ladies, looks like I'll be joining the March thread if you guys have the room for me :haha: the witch showed up this morning and I have pretty regular cycles so you can put me down for the 21 of March. I am going for my first acupuncture appointment next Monday and I'm very excited. Anyone else try acupuncture? This will be my first time ever. Lots of :dust: for March!


----------



## terripeachy

Of course there is room for you, silly. Sorry the witch got you. :hugs: I will put you down for the 21st. I have never done acupuncture, but some people love it. Let us know how it turns out. :)


----------



## garfie

Paula - Me I tried it on Saturday - it was weird:wacko: - don't wanna clog this thread up.

Head to my sig where my journal is - you should find all about it in there:wacko:

I am having my 2nd lot on Friday - so can't have been to bad can it?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Paula08049

garfie said:


> Paula - Me I tried it on Saturday - it was weird:wacko: - don't wanna clog this thread up.
> 
> Head to my sig where my journal is - you should find all about it in there:wacko:
> 
> I am having my 2nd lot on Friday - so can't have been to bad can it?:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Heading over to read now. Thank you!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Can you put me down for the 24th....thanks


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm now into the 2ww! 1 dpo, soon to be 2 dpo. I just hope we bd'ed enough. I think I O'ed during church on Sunday. I can usually feel it happen. This time, both sides were feeling equally painful during O, so maybe two eggs? :shrug: Both sides released an egg (or so it felt) when #3 was conceived, and she had a vanishing twin. Hopefully this cycle at least one of those eggs gets fertilized, if not both. And church is a good place to be when o'ing. That has to be a good sign, right?


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-Yeah! I think that's a good sign. And both sides too. Watch out!! hee hee. Maybe a month off was a good thing. fxfxfx.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:ninja: :dust: <3


----------



## kholtmann

Ladies, I am testing on the 22nd. The doctor said that everything worked last month, everything except the BFP that is, so we are trying the same formula. I started my Clomid last night - fingers crossed and prayers said. This is a particularly hard month since I miscarried three years ago on March 24th. It would be nice to have a happy memory of March rather than the sad one.


----------



## terripeachy

You got it! I'll mark you down, and yes, something good in March would be wonderful.


----------



## Kayotic

Hope everyones cycle is moving along well!

I havent caught up - this babysitting thing is keeping me SO BUSY which is good.
My ovaries are going to bust. He is just so freaking adorable. My son is SO good with him. I can't wait to give him a sibling.

Here is a picture I took yesterday. HOW CUTE IS THIS GUY?!


----------



## Kayotic

kholtmann said:


> Ladies, I am testing on the 22nd. The doctor said that everything worked last month, everything except the BFP that is, so we are trying the same formula. I started my Clomid last night - fingers crossed and prayers said. This is a particularly hard month since I miscarried three years ago on March 24th. It would be nice to have a happy memory of March rather than the sad one.

Good luck!


----------



## Kayotic

Atty, did you test? Your chart looks triphasic!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck for this cycle, kholtmann!

What a cutie, Kayotic!


----------



## Kayotic

Fezzle said:


> What a cutie, Kayotic!

Such a laid back baby, too. He reminds me so much of my own son. We're 3 days in and I have yet to see a tear.

It does not help the baby rabies.


----------



## terripeachy

He is adorable, and no crying? What?! That's fantastic.
I love his teeth and everything about him.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Kholtmann ~ Good luck! I hope you get your happy memory this March.

Kayotic ~ He is so adorable!

Where is ERose? I haven't seen her at all since I've gotten on more often again.


----------



## Redclaire

Hi Ladies!
I'm starting my IUI injectables tomorrow so hopefully I'll be testing by around the 26th??
My little boy was born on the 18th March but i spent the 17th walking around the Rotunda hospital as the Dublin Paddy's day parade went by the window! We were like, yay, the whole of Dublin has a party going for our arrival!!
Here's hoping this March is as lucky for us!
Lá Feile Pádraig shona duit!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Redclaire, my DS was born in the middle of the Olympic opening ceremony so there were quite a few fireworks for him too!!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! I'll be testing March 17 I think. Just waiting to O now. This is cycle 7. I saw the doctor on Monday and she referred me to a gyno so I'm just waiting for that call. Anyways, wanted to say hello!


----------



## terripeachy

Yay! Our first St. Patty's day tester. I will add you Lynny!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi!
I will also be testing st patty's day! At least I am going to try to wait til then :blush:


----------



## terripeachy

Sounds good, Stranjegirl. I'll jot you down!


----------



## Redclaire

Conina said:


> Redclaire, my DS was born in the middle of the Olympic opening ceremony so there were quite a few fireworks for him too!!

That's hilarious! it's like thanks guys I know my baba is that amazing!!
Loved the London Olympics, I was off on maternity leave so watched like nearly every sport!


----------



## Conina

The funniest bit was the next day, when I was doped up and totally sleep-deprived, and one of the MWs was talking to me about the opening ceremony and dropped in "..and then the queen jumped out of a helicopter..."

I was looking at her thinking "Ok, I KNOW you didn't say what I think you said, what the hell...???"


----------



## terripeachy

Those are great stories Conina and Redclaire. A celebration for you and your babies!!


----------



## garfie

Terri - Can you put me down for the 9 March (although you know I will begin testing sooner:haha:)

:dust::dust::dust: ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Sure thing garfie! It'll be official on the 9th!!


----------



## Driving280

March 14 for me! I will be on vacation in the Caribbean then so maybe I won't test as obsessively...


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Driving! I'll mark you down.
We booked a vacation to the Bahamas the following week. I can't wait to be someplace where it's warm and I can just chill out and do what I want. Of course, my testing date is before we leave so it may be my last chance to wear a bathing suit! HA!!HA!! Wishful thinking..

I'll mark you down.


----------



## Driving280

Ooh, sounds good, Terri! We are going to Tortola (BVI) - it has been sooo cold this winter in the Northeast I just can't wait. Now, I just don't know how much I can drink - from what I've read it is Ok to drink moderately before implantation, so I guess I can have a few of those rum cocktails right at the beginning of my vacation...


----------



## nessaw

Hi am taking the plunge and joining you guys for march. Am also half Irish so hoping it'll be a lucky one-for all of us. Am being greedy and testing twice. Am going to test tom and hopefully get a bfn so that the pg hormones have gone from the mc then as I don't know what my cycle will do maybe I should go for 31st march and see how it goes. Good luck and baby dust all round.x


----------



## moni77

Found you! Please put me down for the 24th...


----------



## Hopethisyear

Found the new thread! Can you please put me down for March 31st. Still waiting for AF after a chemical this month, but testing should be around there. DH is 100% Irish so I'm hoping March will be our lucky sticky bean month! Thanks! Good luck Ladies!


----------



## terripeachy

Sure thing Hope! I hope March is your month too!! :dust:


----------



## Kayotic

Conina said:


> Redclaire, my DS was born in the middle of the Olympic opening ceremony so there were quite a few fireworks for him too!!

My husband spent most of my labor watching the luge, haha.


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-Are you serious??!! Do you mean, the skeleton?? HA!!HA!! I had to look up the differences, and the skeleton is head first, which is how I hope you had your baby. Luge is feet first. But, I'm not sure if he was LITERALLY watching the luge, or watching you have the baby!! :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Terri!

Driving - I'm so jealous of your upcoming vacation! I think your fine to drink a bit, your body probably needs a little relaxation ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. Don't have a testing date yet. I am still waiting kn AF. Grrrr!! I will post as soon as I have one.


----------



## nessaw

Bfn this morning as hoped for - don't say that too often. Let's see how we go. Cycle is usually 26 days ish. Am going to go and check how long af took after my prev mc.
Sorry about the cyst galvan. Hope af hurries up.


----------



## Dylis

Terri could you please move me to 31st:thumbup: February AF is late :coffee:


----------



## battyatty

Well no AF and my temp is back up? Thinking FF has it wrong, I'm thinking I am either 11dpo or even just 8dpo???
Yesterday temp dip looks more like an implantation dip? So will wait and see what happens.............


----------



## terripeachy

Dylis-Sure thing!

Galvanbaby-I'm so devastated that you have a cyst. I was really hoping this was it for you. :hugs: When you're ready to put in a new date, I will add you.

nessaw-Dare I say, yay!! This is your month! Positive thinking. :)

Atty-And we wait....I am really hoping this is a good sign, babe.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Driving and Terri ~ Have a great time on your upcoming vacations! Sounds like fun.

Batty ~ FX that this is your month! :dust: 

I have a new little niece born yesterday. Her mom was one of the pg people I had to be around during Christmas that tortured my emotions since I had just gotten af. Hearing the news and seeing pics of her doesn't help when I'm already feeling like this cycle is another bust. :nope: Even though I have a good chance, I guess emotionally I'm tired of hoping each month just to get bfn and af instead. Plus, waiting through the two non TTC cycles DH put me through, and waiting 5 years since #3 for DH to say he's even ready to try again. With it all added up, I'm tired of waiting and hoping and just want to finally be pg. :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations on your new niece. Momof3.We are all emotional wrecks, so just cry it out and hold out hope. It's too early for this cycle to be a bust, so chin up! :hugs:


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> Kayotic-Are you serious??!! Do you mean, the skeleton?? HA!!HA!! I had to look up the differences, and the skeleton is head first, which is how I hope you had your baby. Luge is feet first. But, I'm not sure if he was LITERALLY watching the luge, or watching you have the baby!! :haha:

Haha the luge. It was winter Olympics 2006.


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi Ladies! I am back from my business trip today. Can you please add me for March 17th? I don't know how hopeful I am this month. DH came with me this week for my business trip but he is away this weekend for a bachelor party. I got my first positive opk on Friday, so we bd twice, but I am pretty sure I won't O until Sunday. :( DH gets back on Sunday night. I am hoping if I O today or tomorrow, the fact we bd all week will be good enough!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Nessaw ~ Good luck this month! So sorry about your losses. :hugs:

Blues ~ GL! Catch that egg! :thumbup:

AFM ~ Oooooo, my chart be teasing me today! :wacko: Trying really hard not to get my hopes up. BTDT in December, and got burned bad when bfn.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-You got it. I hope you'll be ok with BD twice on Friday. Fx fx :dust:
Momof3-Where IS your chart? You know you have stalkers on here!


----------



## Driving280

Finally, a positive OPK on CD 17... We have been BDing every day since CD 12 - DH likes this a lot but I am starting to get a little tired


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ For my chart, in my siggy, click on the "My Countdown to Pregnancy" box. Then scroll to the bottom of the page it brings up. It's been in my siggy like that since November, except for our non TTC cycles, I took it off. So this whole time, no one has been stalking my charts? :shrug:

Driving ~ Whoo hoo! Yay! Soon you'll be in the 2ww.


----------



## terripeachy

I don't know about anyone else, but I haven't been! HA!!HA!! Now I will. :ninja: Thanks!!

Driving-Yeah! Finally. You can rest in three days when your temperature is up. hee hee. Keep going!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

MomOf3Girls said:


> Terri ~ For my chart, in my siggy, click on the "My Countdown to Pregnancy" box. Then scroll to the bottom of the page it brings up. It's been in my siggy like that since November, except for our non TTC cycles, I took it off. So this whole time, no one has been stalking my charts? :shrug:
> 
> Driving ~ Whoo hoo! Yay! Soon you'll be in the 2ww.

I am now following you on CTP!


----------



## GalvanBaby

BTW, Momofgirl, your chart looks great!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oooo, yay! Stalkers and followers. Hopefully I don't let you down. :haha: Hopefully I don't let ME down. I also started a journal in the TTC journal section. I didn't realize it was there until I saw sis mention journals recently. Hopefully I'm only keeping a TTC journal for one week. :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Galvan - have you tested? Your chart looks promising.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I went to my RE Friday and had a negative beta, but I have a cyst on my right ovary. I took a shot that induces AF yesterday. I am waiting on AF so that I can get this next IUI cycle started.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry to hear xx


----------



## Fezzle

Momof3girls- your chart is looking good so far!

Galvan- sorry about the cyst!


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, can you put me down for March 29th? I didn't start AF when I thought... Once again, tricky spotting fooled me. When it kept going and the cramping was so dull (and my temps were still above CL), I had a feeling it was pre-AF spotting. My gut told me not to start my clomid last night, and sure enough, I started full AF this morning. I had to cancel my HSG last minute. Waiting for nurse to call back to reschedule for this Fri hopefully. Which is also the day I'll start the clomid again.

Hi to everyone, and welcome to our new gals. :flower:


----------



## battyatty

Terri I suppose you had better put me in for this Friday the 7th, as I am now back to 10dpo yet again!


----------



## Milty

Well I finally O'd so my Lupron treatment is over :happydance:

Can you add me for the 12TH!


----------



## terripeachy

Everybody's dates have been added/updated.

Milty-What is Lupron and what does it do?

ERose-I hope you can reschedule your HSG for this Friday. It only takes about 15-20 minutes, so they should be able to get you in. I hope they can, anyway.

Atty-Ok...let's hope this one week wait was better than last week's! hee hee.


----------



## Milty

It's a cancer type treatment that they also use for extreme cases of endo. It puts you in a menopause state. I was treated in Sept. Of last year. I didn't get a real AF until this year and this is my first O since then. 

I really don't recommend Lupron as it has very bad side effects. Unless your endo is really really bad.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Everybody's dates have been added/updated.
> 
> Milty-What is Lupron and what does it do?
> 
> ERose-I hope you can reschedule your HSG for this Friday. It only takes about 15-20 minutes, so they should be able to get you in. I hope they can, anyway.
> 
> Atty-Ok...let's hope this one week wait was better than last week's! hee hee.

They're making me get there an hour and a half early.... Even though we ALL know I'm not prego, they do a blood draw to make sure (and then maybe they'll go ahead and rub salt into the wound while they're at it). Then some sort of other prep or paperwork or whatever. Anyway, just got confirmation, rescheduled for Fri @ 1pm. We all know I have at least one unblocked tube, so let's see if the other one needs some cobwebs cleared out. :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Milty-I was just asking. I'm curious about everything. So glad you are back to your regular O schedule now. It has to be such a relief. :)

ERose-My doctor just asked me to take an HPT and then tell her the results. All I had was a FRER and I hated wasting it knowing full well I wasn't prego. I didn't have to fill out any other paperwork. If there are any cobwebs, at least you can get them cleared out and start fresh with two open tubes. If there are no cobwebs, you can scratch that off the list of potential issues. And...you'll be even more fertile! Glad you're back, btw. You know we all missed you.


----------



## moni77

At least they are telling you about the wait - I showed up expecting to take care of it during my lunch break and had to take a 2 hour lunch because of the blood work and who knows what else.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Well hi ya ladies! I'm not testing this month, but I just wanted to bust in and ask a question. :)

For those of you who are familiar with having ovarian cysts, does it also make your uterus feel weird? I realize they aren't' correlated, but it seems whenever I'm having ovarian pain consistently in my cycle, my uterus will usually follow with feeling pains. Not AF cramps and not the little pokes and pinches that we hope are implantation, but like your uterus is sore...tight and painful as if it were a muscle and you'd worked it out too much. That kind of pain! 

Anyone experience that? I'm just getting really frustrated because my period is slow to arrive, but I'm spotting so its definitely coming...it just won't go into full flow and I wonder if it's related to this weird uterus sensation. Again, sorry for busting into this thread, but just wanted to throw it out there to the masses!


----------



## Milty

Sometimes cysts will cause your AF to be late or light. 

Also some cysts will have sharp edges that could poke your uterus or push on it. It has something to do with the type of cyst that it is. 

I know it's not much but thought I'd share


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh that's very interesting, thank you for sharing. Had no idea. It's really been hard to find much information about it online. Thanks again!


----------



## kaysbc

if AF doesnt show up I'm testing this Friday the 7th!


----------



## Katie Potatie

ksbc--I read your post on another thread and I'm very excited for you! I was actually going to comment on that thread but thought otherwise. I know you could discount those symptoms as being connected to the herbs, and them being all attributed to AF...but I'd be darn excited if I were in your shoes! And if it gives you any encouragement of all, I always thought your boobs/nippies were supposed to get increasingly more sore if you were pregnant..but with both of my pregnancies that actually started to lessen the closer I got to a BFP. FX for you!!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

ERose ~ Good to see you! I've missed you, between either you or I not being on here the past couple months . . . . . GL with your HSG and :dust: this cycle!


----------



## Milty

Katie here is a website with some good info on cysts and some natural ways to treat them.

https://natural-fertility-info.com/ovarian-cyst-remedy


----------



## battyatty

Terri, thats me out again, :witch: just had a cry on DFs shoulder, but gotta carry on I suppose.


----------



## Conina

Sorry she got you Batty :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Sorry Batty :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Batty ~ I'm so sorry. :hugs: I was really hoping this would be your month.

AFM ~ Historically, even when using my more awesome progesterone, at 9 dpo my temps start slowly making their way to the coverline until it's under coverline at 11 dpo. Well, today is 9 dpo, and temp went opposite direction! :happydance: It's another teaser temp again. I know I'm down for testing on the 8th, but I may just test on the 6th at 11 dpo if the temps are still looking good then. 

Plus, the 6th is a special day to me. It'll be the five year anniversary of my life being spared from what would have been a really bad car accident. All the girls were with me, and I was sitting at a red light, waiting to turn left. When I got my protected green (green left arrow), the Holy Ghost told me to hold back. So I stayed there, wondering why. Not long afterward, a car going on the road perpendicular to us ran their red light going at least 50-60 mph! (45 mph road, btw) Had we started turning, it was timed just so that they would have slammed into the side #3 and I were sitting on. #3 was 17 months at the time. I sat there with my jaw dropped. I was then about to go after some shock wore off. I was again told to continue holding back. Then, another idiot ran the same red light in the same lane as the first! Again, would have been hit by them too had I started going after the first one passed. After the second, I got no more feelings to hold back, and very cautiously entered the intersection. Yes, somehow my light was still green after all that. I cried the whole way home. Since the date was 3-6-09, it is easy to remember. :haha: So, I may just test on that day IF temps are looking good still. :winkwink:


----------



## kfs1

Sorry Atty. :(

Momof3: Congrats on your temp spike! Your story gave me the chills. It's amazing that your instincts kicked in, not only once but twice.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Katie, I have a 22mm cyst on my right ovary and AF is 9 days late. I had a negative beta and u/s to confirm it. My RE gave me Metrigen Fuerte which is 5mg estradiol and 50mg progesterone. AF is supposed to start 5-6 days later. I took the shot Saturday so I am waiting, it has been 3 days.


----------



## nessaw

Sorry atty.x


----------



## Kayotic

I'm about go to back and catch up - my cd12 scan today showed a 12 and 14. I guess I gotta go back tomorrow, which seems really early to me, but I'll go.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Atty. :hugs:
kaysbc-I added you.
Momof3-I'll keep you where you are, and you can tell us officially on your test date. :) What a scary near miss! Glad you were able to stay back before going into the intersection. phew!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF, atty :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

milty said:


> katie here is a website with some good info on cysts and some natural ways to treat them.
> 
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/ovarian-cyst-remedy

thank you!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

GalvanBaby said:


> Katie, I have a 22mm cyst on my right ovary and AF is 9 days late. I had a negative beta and u/s to confirm it. My RE gave me Metrigen Fuerte which is 5mg estradiol and 50mg progesterone. AF is supposed to start 5-6 days later. I took the shot Saturday so I am waiting, it has been 3 days.

I'm going to shut up, because you are really having a time of it with that cyst! Ugh, I'm sorry it's delayed your AF so much. Those cysts can be brutal! :(


----------



## moni77

Sorry atty.

Katie - my last iui cycle ended in a cyst - for the first time I had a "period" that was just spotting for 6 days! Normally my period is 3 days max and no real spotting. Not sure about the uterus feelings...I think I need to keep a journal with symptoms....


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Kayotic ~ Good Luck!

Terri ~ I was checking out your chart, and just realized that we are O buddies this month! O'ed on the same day.


----------



## Katie Potatie

moni77 said:


> Sorry atty.
> 
> Katie - my last iui cycle ended in a cyst - for the first time I had a "period" that was just spotting for 6 days! Normally my period is 3 days max and no real spotting. Not sure about the uterus feelings...I think I need to keep a journal with symptoms....

Hi Moni--Glad to hear that about the spotting you experienced due to the cyst (I'm not glad that happened, but you know what I mean!). Just saying that because AF has started but it has definitely been much lighter than normal. 

And I definitely recommend keeping a journal of symptoms. I recently discovered "Countdown to Pregnancy," which makes it so much easier to do. You can also check your symptoms against a chart by DPO that shows the most common symptoms women experienced in the TW W...and whether they were pregnant or not pregnant. Definitely worth checking out!


----------



## Nikki1979

So sorry that AF got you Atty :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-Yeah I saw your nice jump this morning. Didn't realize we were testing buddies this month either (I know I'm doing this thread, but I have a lot of other stuff going on too!). I put in my testing date a little early, but we'll see what happens in the near future, although I'm not really fond of testing. :blush:


----------



## Conina

Well :bfn: for me. Still no AF, which means this cycle is the longest ever. I think things are still screwy after my MC. I just wish she would arrive already so I can move on to the next cycle!


----------



## battyatty

Thanks ladies, I was feeling really sorry for myself yesterday, even gave out to my DF!

Oh Terri can you put me back in again for 30th! Seems odd having 2 dates in 1 month! lol

Anyway can you lovely ladies help me here, Pregnancy tests are very expensive near me and was thinking of getting some via the net, can anyone suggest which brands or a store that does good deals for OPKs and HPTs?


----------



## Fezzle

I get almost everything from Amazon- especially the cheap strips!


----------



## Redclaire

battyatty said:


> Thanks ladies, I was feeling really sorry for myself yesterday, even gave out to my DF!
> 
> Oh Terri can you put me back in again for 30th! Seems odd having 2 dates in 1 month! lol
> 
> Anyway can you lovely ladies help me here, Pregnancy tests are very expensive near me and was thinking of getting some via the net, can anyone suggest which brands or a store that does good deals for OPKs and HPTs?

Hiya!
I get my cheap HPT from amazon.co.uk, costs about 5 with postage for 25 strips. Just type in cheap pregnacy tests, look for sensitive to 10 IU and you're good to go. I Always use them and they spotted my BFP on my little fella at 12DPO, feint but there!!


----------



## battyatty

Redclaire said:


> Hiya!
> I get my cheap HPT from amazon.co.uk, costs about 5 with postage for 25 strips. Just type in cheap pregnacy tests, look for sensitive to 10 IU and you're good to go. I Always use them and they spotted my BFP on my little fella at 12DPO, feint but there!!

Thanks Red, took your advise and hopefully they are winging their way to me right now! I got 50 of each OPKs and HPTs, should keep me going for a while! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## kfs1

Tested this morning like an IDIOT and it was negative. I never test early but I couldn't help myself. I still don't entirely trust FFs prediction of my O/period so hopefully it's just too early to test.


----------



## terripeachy

Conina-You're not out yet, babe. Sorry for the BFN regardless. That is always such a disappointment.

kfs1-I hope it's too early too. Your chart is tricky though because your temps look good. Did you see my crazy jump this morning? It's freaking me out a bit.

Atty-I liked when I had two test dates in one month. Double the chances!! I will add you for the 30th. Woohoo!!


----------



## Fezzle

Nice jump, terri!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow Terri!!! Awesome jump!!! I can't wait to see what happens tomorrow!!!

AFM, my temp went WAY down today and I had soem AF cramps so Fx AF shows today!! I am 22DPO!!


----------



## Conina

Flip Galvan I thought I was bad. No idea how many DPO as I don't know when I O'd, but this is CD36...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Conina, This is the longest cycle without a BFP. It is about to drive me crazy!! I know it was a cyst, but geez! Come on already!!


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-I'm happy to finally see that drop on your chart because I know how badly you wanted to get started on the next cycle. Hopefully the drop isn't a trick and AF is on her way.

Conina-Do you have a chat? Put it in your signature!! We love stalking around here. :ninja:

Still a little nervous. I can't stop thinking about that temp jump this morning, and my head has been hot all day yesterday and today. And I have no hair, so you know my head must be hot. Ever since I chopped my hair (day after wedding in October), my head has been FREE-zing. Maybe I'm symptom spotting, but it's true. HA!!HA!!


----------



## garfie

Terri - Wow what a jump:happydance: fingers crossed when are you testing :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs: ladies

x


----------



## shannongmac

I tested early... BFN and my temp dropped this morning too, I was up tossing and turning a bit so I don't know if that had something to do with it, but cramps all day too... ugh


----------



## GalvanBaby

Talk about temp jumps Garfie!! WOW!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Shannon. Fx you have a late shower and that temp was due to not sleeping well.


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> Galvan-I'm happy to finally see that drop on your chart because I know how badly you wanted to get started on the next cycle. Hopefully the drop isn't a trick and AF is on her way.
> 
> Conina-Do you have a chat? Put it in your signature!! We love stalking around here. :ninja:
> 
> Still a little nervous. I can't stop thinking about that temp jump this morning, and my head has been hot all day yesterday and today. And I have no hair, so you know my head must be hot. Ever since I chopped my hair (day after wedding in October), my head has been FREE-zing. Maybe I'm symptom spotting, but it's true. HA!!HA!!

If I had a temp spike at 10DPO Id be peeing all over frer.


----------



## Kayotic

Yesterday I only had to follicles at 12 and 14.
They told me to come back in 24 hours and even though I thought it was useless I did. They grew 3 millimeters. Plus they found an extra one all on the left side which is the tube that works.
So now I have 3... one is 14, 15 &17, and I expect they will tell me to trigger in morning.


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-So this is good news, right? You seem like you're not that excited about it. I'm excited for you.

Shannon-I saw that drop this morning, but I didn't want to second guess anything. Sorry to hear that you're cramping, but you're not out until that witch officially flies in, so I'm still holding out hope.

garfie-Glad your temp is back up today. You're alive!

I'm not testing. HA!!HA!! I think I'm going to wait a few more days and see what happens. I only have one lucky FRER in my closet, and I want to save it for a good day. I did think about going to the dollar store this afternoon since I have to pick up some dry cleaning and it's in the same plaza. We'll see. I don't feel any different, so I'm not really getting my hopes up.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Buy some $tree tests!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

terri - :test::test::test: I know I know... you wanna wait... but just wait till tomorrow...hehehehe.... :rofl: 

Kayotic - your news sounds AWESOME!! now lets get that trigger on and pop two eggies and twins for you!!!! :hugs::hugs:

shannon - sorry about the temp drop and the cramps... ugh this stuff is so crappy sometimes...:hugs::hugs:

garfie - did you wear wool socks to bed??? :haha: you and Terri both had good temp jumps today!! 

galvan - here's hoping the witch shows up for you today... i don't want to have to write that again... :growlmad:

AFM: the spotting has returned... i think it was afraid i would miss it... :nope::nope: i just wish this cycle was over already... i don't feel like i anything to be excited about... so watch out everybody - im getting excited FOR YOU!!!
:yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## shannongmac

thanks ladies, I'll hold out some hope till the end, but I'm thinking this month is not it


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Wish, I don't want to have to say 23DPO tomorrow! Sorry about the spotting, btu your temps looks great!!

Kayotic, Fx this is your month!!!


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> Kayotic-So this is good news, right? You seem like you're not that excited about it. I'm excited for you.
> .

I am excited! Sorry, I am hopeful for this cycle but at the same time, we're nearing 8 years of trying so I am trying to not get TOO excited, you know?

My son is also having some trouble at school and a call I got from school this morning has me in a really bad mood. 

Its GREAT news! Thanks <3


----------



## Kayotic

Wish4another1 said:


> Kayotic - your news sounds AWESOME!! now lets get that trigger on and pop two eggies and twins for you!!!! :hugs::hugs:

If theyre growing at 3, the 14 will be 17 tomorrow, and 20-21 by time th trigger works! I hope all 3 pop so I have a great chance of one taking!

I wish I had the cash to convert to IUI this cycle, but it's just not going to happen, because we're in the middle of re-doing the kitchen floor.

I hope your uterus shapes up and gives you a definitive answer soon!


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic- See I can tell across your typing that something was up. I hope your son gets it together, or those who are messing with him stop soon. We can't have you in a bad mood.

I do hear you on not getting too excited. I've only been trying for what seems like a day compared to you, but I hear you on not getting too pumped. It's still great that you have three follies shaping up for the trigger.

Wish/Galvan-You are not going to pressure me. I'm a tough nut to crack. HA! Plus, 10dpo is early, and I don't want to see a blank space, and I don't want to squint. Maybe I will wait until tomorrow. HA!!HA! :rofl: I did notice on Ffoe that a lot of people that O on CD15 get earlier BFPs.


----------



## terripeachy

Grrr...double post.


----------



## Taurus8484

Terri -your chart looks amazing. ....be stalking!!!


----------



## Driving280

Terri, looking good!


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri - OMG your chart looks amazing! I am getting super excited for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I will be anxiously awaiting your test date!


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri, I think this is your month!! Any symptoms? 

Afm, 9dpo today and no symptoms..am thinking this cycle is a bust :(


----------



## Conina

GalvanBaby said:


> Conina, This is the longest cycle without a BFP. It is about to drive me crazy!! I know it was a cyst, but geez! Come on already!!

We should take bets on whose AF will arrive first :haha: At least you've some signs of her coming, I'm still the same as usual!!



terripeachy said:


> Conina-Do you have a chat? Put it in your signature!! We love stalking around here. :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> Terri - no, I don't chart or even temp. I just never got the hang of it. But up to my MC, my cycles were all fairly regular so I didn't really need to. If things don't sort themselves out soon, I may start...
> 
> but I'll take the other ladies' word for it that things are looking good for you!! :haha: :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Milty

I bet this will be a surprise AF for you...no signs then Bam!


----------



## terripeachy

And now you see why I don't test. :wacko: 
Things aren't looking good, but thanks all.


----------



## garfie

Terri - You're still not out :flower: even with a good chart I have learned over the years there are no guarantees:wacko: it could still go back up again tomorrow:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Kayotic ~ I hope this cycle works out for you, and you catch at least one of those eggies! Sorry about hearing bad news about your son. I hope all ends up getting better for you. :hugs:

AFM ~ Longer version in my journal, but basically temp is above coverline still, so I tested and :bfn: I'm left feeling very confused. If not pg, temp should have gone below coverline today. My chart giving me the tease once again. :growlmad:


----------



## terripeachy

I know I'm not out yet, but I'm just not feelin' it today. Of course, a huge hormone drop can't make anyone excited, no matter what the situation. You know how people talk about biorhythms being off? Today is one of those days when mine are off.

Momof3-Sorry about the BFN. I was just stalking your chart, and you're WAY above your coverline. But, it's only 11DPO, so try again tomorrow. :) <3


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I agree with Garfie. We're all still in it until that witch comes!! (Although, I sorta feel the same way this month - just not "feeling" it). :)

Mom of 3 - I tested prematurely, too, and immediately regretted it. Note to self: do not have extra tests in the house. :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I got my bfp with #3 at 11 dpo, so I didn't think 11 dpo was early. And that was using an ept digital which measures 40 or 50 whatever it is measuring. 12 dpo for 2nd girl. 13 dpo for 1st girl. I got a day braver with each kid. :haha: I used an frer with #1 at 13 dpo, and had such a faint line, it was so hard to read. 14 dpo with ept (no digitals existed then so just a regular) and very dark line. Never got a frer again after that. Only ept. Until I saw ladies on here talking about them, had forgotten my experience with that brand and got a package. Used some a few months back and then I remembered. :haha: I have one frer left. I plan to use it after I get an ept bfp to compare. Don't want to buy another package of those again, so want to make sure I get a bfp before using it.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - bummer about the temp drop :growlmad: why can't our bodies go along with us???? But of course you are not out till the witch shows up... here's to hoping your temp goes up tomorrow! :thumbup:

:hi: to all you other fine ladies out there!!

AFM: I went to the bathroom last night before bed and surprise - dark blood... thank goodness I started just wearing panty liners all the time... I figured something was up when I started freezing and everyone else was fine :shrug: but this morning - its just brown stuff - but enough to keep wearing protection... so I don't know what to do about ff...i guess by the end of the day I will know if this is AF in full force or what... sorry for the TMI... but I am confused... the temp drop this morning seems to signal AF... but I am on CD 17 here!!!! I didn't even bother with the progesterone cream... ugh :cry:
sorry ladies... just bumming today...


----------



## terripeachy

Well, by your reasoning, you should know by 11DPO. :shrug: Sorry.

I have one "lucky frer" given to me by someone who only used one out of the pack. I'm waiting to use that one too. I just hope that day is prior to it's expiration. :growlmad:

Wish-Yeah, it's just a bummy day around here. I should probably find something else to do so I don't spread my "bummy" demeanor around, but I don't want to take it out on my coworkers, so I'm trying to stay at my desk. Sorry for your weird spotting or whatever is going on. Time will tell what it turns to, I guess. More waiting....


----------



## shannongmac

Had some spotting this morning, but woke up last night freezing and I had sweat through my pajamas (very, very odd for me)...so no idea what's going on, temp drop is still in effect today, boo


----------



## GalvanBaby

Terri sorry for the temp drop.

Still no AF and my temp is back at coverline. Grrrrr!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck to all of you in limbo right now!


----------



## Kayotic

<3 Terri.


AFM, thanks for the love. My son is fine, his gifted teacher just did not handle a situation in which my son had an accident like I would expect an adult to handle it. He only has gifted classes once a week for a full day, and she is new this year, so she doesn't know him well. I sent her an email and told her I expected better communication from her, and it's over.

I triggered today! I had so so so much ewcm, so I expect I was about to surge on my own anyway.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies :flower:

Hoping for a lucky March here. Normally I O on CD 19 but I had high hopes for an earlier O because of ewcm. yesterday the OPK gave a smiley face and my temp is spiked this morning- at CD 15- guess the new supplements are extending my LP. The only downside is that I got home way after DH went to sleep last night so we didn't BD. We did the night before and will be tonight- come hell or high water!


----------



## Driving280

Terri, sorry about your drop! But it does not mean anything necessarily!

By the way, I just found out that my thermometer is either broken or needs a new battery, so been using a regular thermometer. It gave me three different temperatures (.2-.4 different!) three days ago right in a row...


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome Bookwrmgal. When you get your date, I'll add you. Hope this is your month!

Driving-If I take my temperature repeatedly, sometimes I get different temps too. I just stick with one, and if i get three of the same, three days in a row, I take my temperature later on or give it to hubs to test it out. hee hee. Simple enough.

Kayotic-Nice nice on the ewcm! hee hee Glad you handled the issue with the teacher.

Galvan-Ugh!! Come on AF!! hee hee. 

I'm feeling better now. The second half of the day means it's almost time to leave work, so my mood usually brightens. :)


----------



## shannongmac

I'm out ... the witch is here a day early (my plan was to test a day late...)
At least she came early and not late I guess...

Good luck everyone else testing this month!!!
xoxox
:dust:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sorry the witch came Shannon :growlmad::growlmad: 
as I always say - I hope I don't have to write that sentence again to you!!

Treat yourself - sometimes that makes us feel better!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shannongmac

Wish4another1 said:


> Sorry the witch came Shannon :growlmad::growlmad:
> as I always say - I hope I don't have to write that sentence again to you!!
> 
> Treat yourself - sometimes that makes us feel better!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

We decided too much going on in Dec to try this month coming up, so I have a month off, I'm getting myself a nice bottle of wine...


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear, Shannon. :hugs:

Wait..what? Too much going on in December? It's apparent you're new to this. :haha: Just teasing you. You have to do what's right for you and your family. See you 'round.


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry Shannon xx


----------



## Wish4another1

Shannon I am impressed you can take a month off... I can't... I know too much now about this crazy body of mine...

I guess after a year of TTC- I don't care what's going on nine months from now...If I can pop out a baby I am!!! Merry Christmas!! :xmas6::xmas6::xmas8::xmas8::xmas9::xmas9: :rofl:

Terri's right (as usual) you have to do what is right for you!!! Enjoy your wine :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sorry Shannon. 

You know, I am tired of writing this, but still no AF. My body is seriously p*ssing me off this month!!! Tomorrow will be 6 days since my shot and my RE said most people get AF 5-6 days after the shot. I hope I am most people thus time unlike all other times. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-does the shot dissolve the cyst? I'm not really sure what it does, so help me out. Maybe tomorrow AF will get here. I hear you on waiting and waiting for AF so you can get on with your next cycle. I feel like that on months when I don't get crosshairs from FFoe/don't ovulate.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Galvan ~ I hope af shows up for you soon so you can move on. :hugs: I know it stinks waiting.

Bookwrmgal ~ Welcome! And good luck to you.

Shannon ~ I'm so sorry she showed. :hugs: I understand not wanting December. That's a hard time of year to have a birthday. I've never really wanted a December baby either. Luckily, up until now, I've never had a hard time getting pg, (just staying pg) and pretty much got the month I was hoping for each time, more or less. Normally, I'd be skipping Dec too, but I've been through too much recently, and just want to be pg, so I think we'll be going for December if this current cycle ends in af's arrival. January on the other hand, we'll definitely be skipping that month! We live in SC, and this past January we had 1/2 inch of snow/freezing rain, and then 6 inches of snow at another time! SC's idea of dealing with the snow and ice is "cancel school and wait at home until the sun melts it away." DH and I were trying to drive somewhere in it, and it was scary. I told DH, "Can you imagine if someone were in labor right now, having to rush to the hospital? I do not want to be due in January, ever!" :nope: DH grew up in a snowy state, so he knows how to drive in it, it's the other idiots around here. . . . And no driving in snow training in life helps anyone drive on ice!


----------



## Milty

Wish4another1 said:


> Terri - bummer about the temp drop :growlmad: why can't our bodies go along with us???? But of course you are not out till the witch shows up... here's to hoping your temp goes up tomorrow! :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: to all you other fine ladies out there!!
> 
> AFM: I went to the bathroom last night before bed and surprise - dark blood... thank goodness I started just wearing panty liners all the time... I figured something was up when I started freezing and everyone else was fine :shrug: but this morning - its just brown stuff - but enough to keep wearing protection... so I don't know what to do about ff...i guess by the end of the day I will know if this is AF in full force or what... sorry for the TMI... but I am confused... the temp drop this morning seems to signal AF... but I am on CD 17 here!!!! I didn't even bother with the progesterone cream... ugh :cry:
> sorry ladies... just bumming today...

I have a thought for you...


I had a friend being monitored for medicated IUI several months in a row. She had 3 mature follies one month and one that was to small at like 12 or something. The doc said when the triggered it would be to small so only 3 eggs and that one would just go away. Well her US after trigger showed the 3 follies but the other was still there but did not produce an egg. The odd thing was it was a tiny bit bigger. Fast forward next cycle she goes in on CD 10 to see how many follies she was going to have that month. Turns out she already had 1 "burst" follicle. They order blood work and her progesterone was at 6 already. So the doc figures the left over follie from last month matured and she had a premature O or some such thing. That cycle was canceled and she got AF 10 days later. 

Sorry long story but by looking at your chart I think you did O really early. Maybe you had something like what she did...


----------



## Wish4another1

Milty - you are probably right on! I am ready to move on but this cycle keeps hanging around
Almost no spotting today from about noon on... I'm really at a loss.... I mean I get it but this yo yoing around is a bit much... Af if you're coming come... But quit this peekaboo show!!!


----------



## Milty

Well if you O really early you might not have much of a linning and therefore not much of a AF. If you didn't get the usually couple weeks to build it up.


----------



## Wish4another1

Hmmm I didn't think about that... Now I'm not sure if I should start over at cd1 or not.... Why is this so darn confusing !????


----------



## Milty

I would keep temping and maybe use some cheep OPKS. If you see them starting to get darker I would force FF to set that first bit of heavier bleeding as CD1.


----------



## Redclaire

Hi All,
I'm now day 6 of injectables and for a scan tomoz....no problems just maybe a bit of a pain in my side, I have IBS and my nerves are:wacko: but im really really hoping that the scan tomoz shows only 2 follicles maturing and not a gandy load or they will cancel my IUI:cry:
All going well I reckon it'll be trigger on tues and iui on thursday but i guess i'll have to see the scan...:shrug:


----------



## kfs1

Wish - I feel for you. So annoying! Has the spotting stopped? Are there inexpensive OPKs that you could use just in case.

Sorry about the witch Shannon. :(

Sorry for the lack of witch Galvan. I can't imagine your frustration. :(

Welcome bookworm!

Huuuuge temp drop for me today. Not really surprised though so not too much of a blow. So much for being super-fertile after a loss. But as Sis said (I believe) perhaps my body just wasn't ready yet. 

As far as picking the ideal birth month, I'm way past that point. I'll take any month!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I see you started a new chart. Milty is on to something there...I love having people who know what's going on on this site! We have a wealth of knowledge here.

Redclaire-Ok..let's pray for 2 follies! fx fx.

kfs1-You're a day behind me with the drop, but after all my moaning and groaning yesterday, I had a 0.1 increase today. Today is CD27, which is about my average so I guess this is going to be a mystery month for me. I feel better today (it's amazing what hormones can do to a girl), and if AF shows tomorrow, so be it. I'll enjoy her being away for now. I hope you can do the same this morning. :friends:

AFM-I did get three dollar store tests the other day, but now I'm scared to use them. Maybe I'm not such a tough nut to crack after all. :haha: My official testing day is tomorrow, so I can wait one more day.


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - yes spotting stopped yesterday...:shrug: I have no idea at this point

Melty and Terri - I went ahead and started a new chart... however my temps have not dropped below my "normal" (whatever that REALLY is) coverline - so I am wondering if I did the right thing... Normally my LP is 12 days - that would have me starting tomorrow if it was a normal cycle... but I think I have already complained enough about how "normal" it is... haha
I guess time will tell...

AFM: Headed to an overnight trip to the windy city - yep - Chicago... should've already been on the road - however - had a tire blow out last night and the tow truck did not arrive until midnight - so I had to go to the mechanics this morning to give them the keys so they can fixer up... 
so behind...

Hope you ladies have a lovely Friday!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## moni77

Galvin - my first cyst cycle I had a 4 week LP (yes 28 days after I took the trigger shot I finally got AF.) It was very frustrating. My last cyst cycle was 21 days post trigger. I didnt take the shot you did, but not everyone's body's follow the norm. FXed it comes soon! I know how frustrated you are.

AFM - IUI #3 done this morning! 2 large follies on the left (34 and 26) and one small on the right (14). Good count as well (this office doesn't give exact numbers). My monitor is still saying high and I had a temp jump this morning, but I think I was up since 4am tossing and turning so it is probably off. So in the 2 week wait - I guess my testing date should be changed to the 21st...


----------



## moni77

wish - my temps stay above the coverline for the first days of AF for me.


----------



## shannongmac

terripeachy Good luck tomorrow fx fx fx :)


----------



## Lavender1975

Well, AF was supposed to come on March 7th,and so it did. Better luck next time

according to FF, AF will come on April the 2nd, so I'm not sure about whether to test again in March or not, but - what the heck, I want to be in with all you guys, some green stuff may rub off on me too, though I'm not Irish - so I'll test on March 31st, why not!

Wish - maybe it's just... spotting?

terrypeachy - I'll think of you tomorrow!

Fingers crossed for all of you who are waiting to test! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Ok..I'll change your date.
Lavender1975, I'll add you for the 31st! Sorry for AF. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I don't want to say it, but CD36! AF is MIA. GRRR


----------



## garfie

Galvan - How annoying :hugs: did you say you had a cyst? - can you see similarities between my chart and yours :wacko: towards the end of my LP

Sorry to the ladies who got AF:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kaysbc

AF showed up for me :( 
good luck to everyone!


----------



## GalvanBaby

garfie said:


> Galvan - How annoying :hugs: did you say you had a cyst? - can you see similarities between my chart and yours :wacko: towards the end of my LP
> 
> Sorry to the ladies who got AF:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Our charts are very similar. My RE said he could no longer see the ruptured follies from my left side abd I had 2 mature follies at my last scan, but could see 2 ruptured follies on my left side so I Oed twice last cycle. Just not sure when the 2nd was. I wonder if maybe AF hasn't came for another good reason. I refuse to test until I go to my RE tomorrow. As for the cyst, I no longer have pains from it so I am sure it is gone.


----------



## Conina

GalvanBaby said:


> I don't want to say it, but CD36! AF is MIA. GRRR

Same here!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear kaysbc. Ugh...:hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Sorry kaysbc. :(


----------



## MomOf3Girls

kaysbc said:


> AF showed up for me :(
> good luck to everyone!

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Boo for all the AF's and even the missing ones:hugs:

AFM: I took an early test and learned 2 things!! 1. I have neon yellow pee 2. I need a manicure :haha:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Temp is STILL above coverline! :shrug: I didn't test today since I tested yesterday and got bfn. Tomorrow will be 14 dpo, so I'll test then, and if bfn again, I'm stopping the P and waiting for af. Gotta call it quits at some point. All my bfp's I've ever gotten came before 14 dpo, so it sounds reasonable that if pg, I should get a pos by tomorrow am, right? I just don't understand why not one temp has gone down to coverline when I'm apparently not pg. Even with taking my P in past cycles, it ALWAYS goes to coverline either 10 or 11 dpo signaling af trying to arrive but can't bc of the P. Another thing is that the cycles I've extended my cycle past 11 dpo with the P, I usually feel really bad cramps, like af wants to come. So bad, that I just want to stop the P and let the witch start flying, so the cramps will eventually go away. I have been having some slight cramps here and there, but nothing major. Nothing like my other experiences post 11 dpo on P.


----------



## kfs1

Well, my bizarre cycle has come to end. I'm out for the month. This has been my shortest cycle yet.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm so sorry, kfs. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Milty-My manicure is next week. I need one too. Maybe you should drink more water. My pee is always bright yellow after I take my prenatals, but normally it's light yellow because I drink water all the time.

kfs1-Here's your official hug. :hug: Sorry your cycle was so short. Is this a good or bad thing? I'll have to go back and look at your other charts.

Momof3-Not sure what's going on there. I'm not counting you out officially yet, though. Every cycle is different so I guess, yeah, stop the P tomorrow and see what happens. :shrug: This whole process is so confusing.

AFM-I had some spotting on my tp this morning, but AF isn't here yet in full force, and my temp was the same as yesterday. Confusing here too...I've been feeling crampy/not crampy, so I'm just waiting to see what happens as the day progresses. I didn't test because of the spot. I'm the worst, huh?


----------



## Lavender1975

AF, show or no show - equally hateful, boo!

kfs - sorry for your cycle ending :hugs: but hey, new beginning:) 

momof3 - where's your chart I can't see it? Neither could i see terripeachy's a few days ago , you were all talking about it. where am I supposed to look?

milty - well, you can paint your nails neon yellow for real - and then just enhance the color,eh? :D


----------



## terripeachy

Lavender-For Momof3's chart, click on the countdown to pregnancy link at the bottom of her signature, and it'll pop up. :)


----------



## Milty

Is it crazy If I hate to get my nails done In The 2 WW?

I mean I'm sooo not new to this but it still bugs me :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

What?! hee hee. I can't understand what you wrote. 
Oh, I get it now. You don't want to get your nails done IN the TWW. We won't tell anyone else that you need a manicure. hee hee. Your secret is safe here.


----------



## Milty

Man my typing is bad today....


----------



## terripeachy

The mystery is solved. I'm out. Luckily I'm meeting my besties for dinner. They better have drinks at this place!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri :hug: well I guess you know... Still sucks I know... Enjoy your dinner and have some dessert AND wine!!!


----------



## Milty

Will you get another chance this month?


----------



## Wish4another1

Kfs - :hug: to you too... I know all about short cycles :-/ I still feel in limbo ... Hope you can treat yourself tonight or tomorrow!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Terri. 

AFM, AF is still MIA. I will be visiting the RE Monday to find out what is up. We had a long talk last night because I have been so stressed with TTC and we haven't dine any fun times with the kids in a while. I have actually been quite rude and irritable. Our kids know we are going to the RE and that I am using medicine to have a baby. That is as much as they know though. They asked me why I was so stressed out all the time so I explained that we were going to the dr and taking medicine to have a baby like people go to get medicine to not have babies. My daughter is 12 and has had AF for almost a year abd my son is 11 so they understand that much. Anyway, they askede If I had been taking the mad medicine ( their nickname for it due to how short tempered I am with it) so I git thinking about jow often they ask this. Anyway, this made us decide that all of this is affecting the kids too so we need to stop fir a while and just try naturally. It took a long conversation and lots of tears, but we decided that for the Spring and Summer no treatment. It will be the kids time. Then either in the fall or the beginning of next year we will go on to IVF.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Galvan...I'm sorry to hear that TTC is affecting your family so much. That makes me really sad, but the kids do deserve to have/spend time with their parents too, so it makes perfect sense. And who knows..maybe your new relaxed approach will make things work out. :shrug: You never know what's in store...of course you can always check in and see how everyone is doing. :friends:

Glad you're going back to the RE to find out what is going on. That has to be at least somewhat reassuring.

Thanks for the support, ladies. According to Ffoe, my next AF is due April 4, so I don't get two chances in March. I may have two chances in April, although I'm not looking forward to the second chance. ha!

Wish-Sorry you're still in limbo too, but at least you have a good limbo with no AF. I'm still feeling crampy and yucky.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ :hugs: I'm so sorry she showed.

Lavender ~ Terri explained my chart location well. You just have to scroll down a little on the page that pops up.

Well, the witch made an appearance at my house today. And no, not me. . . . .yet. DD #1. :huh: It's too early for this! She'll be 12 in July! (I was 12 going on 13, so I thought I'd have another year before she began.) :wacko: It's interesting that she gets it around the time mine is due. You know how they say women that live together, their cycles sync up. :haha: Well, I'm still crossing fingers for a late bfp tomorrow morning, and SHE can have af this month, and not me! :haha: If no bfp, I guess we'll have overlapping af in this house.


----------



## terripeachy

I was about to get really depressed Momof3. HA!!HA!! Better her than you! (Is that mean?). C'mon late BFP!! We need some good news on this thread. It's looking mighty yellow with that stupid witch flying. It's almost brighter than Milty's pee! hee hee.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Galvan ~ Big hugs! :hugs: I'm so sorry you have been stressed out and irritable. TTC can be so trying. Do what is best for your family. :hugs:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

terripeachy said:


> I was about to get really depressed Momof3. HA!!HA!! Better her than you! (Is that mean?). C'mon late BFP!! We need some good news on this thread. It's looking mighty yellow with that stupid witch flying. It's almost brighter than Milty's pee! hee hee.

Oh, no. Not mean at all. In fact she's pretty excited about it. We'll see how long that lasts! :haha: But yes, better her than me!


----------



## GalvanBaby

terripeachy said:


> Oh Galvan...I'm sorry to hear that TTC is affecting your family so much. That makes me really sad, but the kids do deserve to have/spend time with their parents too, so it makes perfect sense. And who knows..maybe your new relaxed approach will make things work out. :shrug: You never know what's in store...of course you can always check in and see how everyone is doing. :friends:
> 
> Glad you're going back to the RE to find out what is going on. That has to be at least somewhat reassuring.
> 
> Thanks for the support, ladies. According to Ffoe, my next AF is due April 4, so I don't get two chances in March. I may have two chances in April, although I'm not looking forward to the second chance.

Thanks. I hope he can give us a definite answer Monday as to what is up w ith AF.

I will definitely be checking up on you all!!



MomOf3Girls said:


> Terri ~ :hugs: I'm so sorry she showed.
> 
> Lavender ~ Terri explained my chart location well. You just have to scroll down a little on the page that pops up.
> 
> Well, the witch made an appearance at my house today. And no, not me. . . . .yet. DD #1. :huh: It's too early for this! She'll be 12 in July! (I was 12 going on 13, so I thought I'd have another year before she began.) :wacko: It's interesting that she gets it around the time mine is due. You know how they say women that live together, their cycles sync up. :haha: Well, I'm still crossing fingers for a late bfp tomorrow morning, and SHE can have af this month, and not me! :haha: If no bfp, I guess we'll have overlapping af in this house.


DD got her AF at 11 years old!! When she asked me if AF could be dark redish brown, I told her that that explained the attitude here lately. Now I keep up with hers because it us 2 weeks after mine. Be prepared that she might go 2-4 months without anything. Then, all if a sudden she will bleed for 10-14 days.


----------



## Milty

terripeachy said:


> I was about to get really depressed Momof3. HA!!HA!! Better her than you! (Is that mean?). C'mon late BFP!! We need some good news on this thread. It's looking mighty yellow with that stupid witch flying. It's almost brighter than Milty's pee! hee hee.

Eh my pee is pretty bright...:haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok we all need some laughs so I will provide...

Now this pee is not after taking Vitatiams it's my FMU
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am on my phone, but is that a line I see, Milty?


----------



## Milty

Oh that pic was after it was dry...I didn't see anything in the time limit. 

Of course since pee is sooo bright I'm not sure I could see anything light :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL sounds like my pee. Lmao My last BFP, I couldn't see a line on the 1st one until it dried. I doubted it, but the next day it was there when wet and darker.


----------



## Milty

That would be fantastic and surprising but I'd take it...

I try to stay positive and hopeful even though I'm VLTTC


----------



## Milty

Galvan I just read back...sometimes it's hard to keep up with this thread. I think taking breaks are a great idea. Even more so when it takes a bit long than we would hope. DH and I have a long standing rule that Jan. is our complete break month. No fertility talk, testing, taking meds, nothing. We don't prevent and we don't stop sex but we pay any attention to it.

Although we pretty much quit trying to time BD a long time ago.


----------



## Fezzle

My pee is bright yellow too! 

I had my first AF when I was 11. It was really heavy and long when I first started, and I had a couple accidents at school which was the worst thing I could imagine happening, though no one knew but the teacher and the school nurse. My mom had to bring in new jeans for me once. :blush:


----------



## garfie

Ladies

Today is my official testing day - not only did I test NEGATIVE but FFOE has taken away my cross hairs:cry:

So yesterday I was 12DPO and now........................................

Please don't let this be an annovulatory cycle - I only have till August and then I'm done I can't afford for my body to throw a curve ball like this:wacko:

So I guess I am back in limbo land:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, garfie :hugs: I hope you ovulated!


----------



## terripeachy

Milty-Wow...your pee is bright! Maybe it's not such a bad thing, though. hee hee. Thanks for the morning laugh.

garfie-Have you tried removing that super low temperature? :hugs: I hate those anovulatory cycles when I get them, and make my own line so I feel better. I hope your crosshairs comes back tomorrow.


----------



## garfie

Terri - No need to worry if I did or didn't she has one foot in the door - but and this is the confusing bit :haha: on another site it said take an O test so I did and it's positive :wacko:

Good luck ladies testing :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Milty. I hhugs:pe we get a natural BFP, but I doubt it. We have been trying for 2 years and my LP is so out of whack. Sometimes it is 12 days, some 5-7, and this time it is freaking 28 days so far. Grrr..

We talked about maybe doing a Clomid cycle or 2 because we don't need to be in town for monitoring or IU , BUT I am not too sure. I hated Clomid, it is Evil.

Garfie, :hugs:


----------



## moni77

So I was definitely sick the last couple of days - not sure if this hurts the chances of the IUI. Feeling better today and my temp is back down - even FF didn't count yesterdays temp (99.1)


----------



## terripeachy

Oh I hope not, moni. Glad you're feeling better, though.

garfie-I love that you do lots of experiments (po stuff experiments!) hee hee. Sorry for the witch. :hugs: I'll update the front page in a few. At least Ffoe says that you might have ovulated now, which is a little bit of a relief, right?


----------



## Milty

Well AF arrived early today.

Since this was my first O after coming off meds I guess it wasn't strong enough for my normal LP but 10 days isn't to bad.


----------



## moni77

So...I tested the trigger and saw my very first positive! I know it is just the trigger but it was neat to see it. I figure I will test it out every 2 days. (boy are those wondfo's small compared to FRERs.!)


----------



## terripeachy

Milty-Sorry, babe. :hugs: I guess there is always a bright side, right?

moni-Woohoo..How exciting. One of these days I'd like to see a positive.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am out. AF showed today so on to the next cycle :(


----------



## kfs1

Sorry for AF Nikki, Garfie, and Milty. Huge bummer. :hugs:

Galvan - I'm sorry that you've been so stressed out. I think a short break sounds like a good idea. Although, I know that must have been a tough decision to make. :hugs:

Terri - I think we might be testing buddies for April (well, if things progress according to FF predictions at least...)

Hi to everyone else!

Nothing new to report here. Super-tired today because of daylight savings.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, CD39/ 27DPO. Grrr! I have an appt today with my RE so hopefully we will get some answers. As for taking a break, I am thinking about doing 1 more IUI first. This has been bothering me since I decided it so I talked to OH and he said whatever I want to do. I am going to talk to the RE today to see what he thinks about this coming IUI's success. Then, we will go from there.


----------



## terripeachy

Yay Galvan! Give it one more try...and stay off the mad medicine (just kidding-it's a necessity!).

Nikki-Ugh...so sorry. :hugs:

kfs1-I guess it depends on ovulation, but that'll be cool. I'm going to be out of town, and I'm debating whether I want to take my thermometer. I do want to know what my body is doing though, so i'll take it. HA!!HA!! Problem solved.


----------



## Wish4another1

I am officially out ladies... She arrived through the night with a vengence... :cry:

this was an especially tough one as I tested after church - I did an OPK and PG test because as you know I was lost this cycle...well the PG test had a pink line - it must have been an evap - anyway... my daughter could see it as well as the DH... but when I retested 4 hours later - negative and this morning was confirmation...

I wish I hadn't said anything to anyone and just retested... I hate to get my husband's hopes up - since he has never had a child... I cried and cried on his shoulder and just kept apologizing...

now i have to go to the OB/GYN this morning and I am not feeling it at all... I really thought we were gonna have our miracle... :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Don't forget to take your list of questions for the doctor, Wish. Make sure you ask him/her everything you need/want to know. If you have your list, you can cry and get back to getting your questions answered. :friends:

Report back, please, oh and double :hugs: for AF. She can bite it.


----------



## Redclaire

Hi All,
Sorry so many ladies are out for this month:cry::nope: we hate that wicked old witch!!
So my scan on saturday showed one follicle on the left at 12mm and loads of little ones on the right but nothing that will probably mature for IUI. 
Bit disappointed really... I ovulate every month anyway so the fact that even with injections theres still only one is annoying, at least with 2 follies the odds of one taking are doubled:nope:
But they are really strict in the clinic, more than 2 follicles means cancelled IUI that cycle due to risk of triplets and 'poor outcome'
So i suppose i should be happy...and my poor OH has lost over a stone since christmas, has quit sociable pints and goes running every evening, underpant free...he's doing his bit and more for team baba...i just hope my bits and bobs do their natural job!!:happydance::haha:
Anyhoo repeat tracking scan tomoz and probably IUI on thursday:happydance:
it only takes one sperm and one egg doing a tango to make our wishes come true!!:cloud9:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wow they only allow 2? I would be in trouble. I always have 3+. You're right though, all we need is 1 egg abd 1 sperm!! Fx!!


----------



## Redclaire

GalvanBaby said:


> Wow they only allow 2? I would be in trouble. I always have 3+. You're right though, all we need is 1 egg abd 1 sperm!! Fx!!

Yup if you have 3 follies maturing they cancel the IUI..high risk of M/c on 3 or more fertilised plus we don't have abortion in Ireland to 'selectively reduce' like they do in other countries.
When I did the 2 cycles in 2011 I had 2 follies ready to pop for iui...bit worried with only one egg in my basket!!
:nope::shrug:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx you catch that egg!

I am off to the RE, will update when I get back.


----------



## Wish4another1

redclaire - going to ask a dumb question here - how much is a stone? im here in good ole USA contemplating this... big stones, little stones.... 
:haha:

and I hope that one follie is all you need for your BFP!!!

AFM: back from the OB/GYN - he looked over all my records before I got there... knew all my tests results from the FE... and sat down and just talked to me... He thinks I am ovulating (yes he was impressed with my LP knowledge and temping and OPKs) and he is willing to put me on clomid... he doesn't think I am menopausal at all...
here's the BUT - he wants my DH to have another SA and see the fertility urologist - since his last SA showed 0% Morph - the doc said no reason to make sure I am ovulating every month if my DH can't feritlize the egg - 
so - the doc is scheduling my HSG and the hubby an appointment and SA with fertility urologist...
the doc said - 80% sure the clomid will work if we can get hubby to have some normal spermies...without IUI...since I have already carried two babies to term... and he said there are options for hubby too - maybe surgery if needed and clomid for him too... so still lots of options - we just can't be slow about it... :)


----------



## kfs1

Good luck at your appointment Galvan.

Wish - so sorry that you had such a bad morning but it sounds like things went well at the doctor and that you at least have some new things to move on at this point. Still - sending :hugs: your way.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies,

Sorry to those who were visited by AF.

Galvan, hope your RE appointment went well.

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Spring looks like it is trying very hard to come here in CT but we have snow showing up in 5 of the 10 day forecast in some way or form. I'm just ready for spring! 

AFM, I am having the weirdest cycle ever. My temps are all over the place. I O'd early but it wasn't a very strong line on the OPK so it could have been a false positive. Today is 6DPO if it was correct and my temp was way below coverline. Just a weird cycle.

AF is due on the 20th if my normal 29 day cycle holds.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I still have the cyst so I star BCP tonight. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-Can you put your chart in your signature? We love :ninja:. hee hee. Sorry you are having such a weird cycle. I sure hope you O'd. I usually have a temperature dip around 5-6DPO. It's nothing serious. It's the one at the end of the month that'll get ya! 

Galvan-I hope the BCP gets rid of the cyst, and sorry it's still there. Why is it hanging around? Forward progress needs to be made1

Wish-I'm so glad your doctor reviewed all of your information, and now has you two on a plan. :wohoo: He's right though. If your hubs really has 0 morphology, it may catch that egg, but nothing good can come of it. Ahh...and an HSG. It can't hurt to know that your tubes are open, but make sure you take an Advil prior to the exam. I'm feeling pretty good about your visit. <3


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Galvan :hi: and sorry the cyst is still there. :hugs: Sorry but what is BCP?

Hi to everyone else, we are out this month but here to cheer you all on!


----------



## terripeachy

BCP=birth control pills


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Wish, sounds like the Dr appt was optimistic. I like having a plan. It's the free for all I am in this cycle that is driving me crazy.

Galvan, sorry about the cyst :(

I linked my chart. hope it worked! :coffee:


----------



## moni77

wow lots of AF arriving...lets change this around...


----------



## Blueshoney

Wish-It's about time you had a caring doctor!!! 
Galvan- Sorry the cyst is still hanging around.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Galvan sorry about the cyst and sorry for those who AF arrived.

Trying to get back in the swing of things after my chemical last month. CD 9 today so will start testing with OPK's in the next couple days. Not feeling to hopeful as I just seem to get chemicals and it is frustrating :( Good luck everyone who still is in it!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Good Morning :coffee:

Temp spike this morning and a bit of nausea. Crazy weird dreams for the 3rd time in a week involving my ex boyfriend and my DH in the same dream. 
So random and bizarre!

Having issues with DH and low sex drive. Anyone have advice on how to boost it?


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-Have you talked to anyone about getting progesterone in order to try to sustain your pregnancies? I don't know if that will help, but maybe. I've never even had a positive HPT, so I don't know what you're going through, but I hope you can find a way to help those beans stick!

Bookwrmgal-Yay! I see your chart. That is a crazy dream....Looks like you haven't ovulated yet, so hopefully with your temperature spike, it's coming soon. It's tough "pressuring" our DH's. Someone will come along with advice as far as supplements/medicine. I just try to keep the mood light, and not get upset if he doesn't want to BD on certain times. I just try to time it so that we can do like every other day close to O day. It does get frustrating sometimes, so I totally get that.


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy, :flower:
in answer to the question a 'stone' in weight is 14 lb, uk and ireland still go by the stone and pound system for body wgt only, mostly pounds for food weights but moving to metric kg and grams fairly quickly now. Most people of our age would know their wgt in stones and/or kg but older people call that 'new money'!! Crazy complicated!!
My OH was a fabulous hunk of manflesh at nearly 17 stone (235 lbs but 6 foot 3inches tall)... but i have to admit his new toned physique is well nice:thumbup::haha:

So I had another scan this morning and I now have 2 follicles maturing nicely, one at 14mm and the other 16mm. Happier bunny!! Another scan tomoz and then the nurse reckoned IUI Fri or Sat...which is good cos it's the long St. Paddy's weekend woo hoo and it might be good luck...paddy's day 2 years ago i was in labour in the same hospital on Seánipops as the parade went by...sureal!!:happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Grateful - sorry for AF.

Hopeful - It must be so emotionally painful to keep getting chemicals. I hope things turn around for you soon.

Galvan - so sorry about the cyst.

Bookwrmgal - ugh. It can be so difficult to keep things romantic when you're TTC. I like Terri's advice. Try to keep things light and try not to get upset if the timing doesn't ALWAYS work out. I know that's easier said than done though.


----------



## terripeachy

Redclaire-That would be awesome if you get your IUI during the St. Paddy's festivities! It's funny, we always write Patty with a t, instead of a d. Hmmm. I'm going to change it since someone Irish wrote it with a D. After all, he's your saint. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Redclaire-That would be awesome if you get your IUI during the St. Paddy's festivities! It's funny, we always write Patty with a t, instead of a d. Hmmm. I'm going to change it since someone Irish wrote it with a D. After all, he's your saint. HA!!HA!!

Oh do...it's most definately St. Paddy's Day here in Ireland cos Patty is a girl's name, short for patricia. In Irish language, Gaelige, Patrick is Páidraic or Pádraig so we say 
Lá fhéile Pádraig shona duit! Happy St. Patrick's Day...followed swiftly by Sláinte (your health or cheers!!) looks like another sober one for me!!


----------



## Conina

Definitely Paddy!!

Redclaire do you watch Moone Boy? I don't know how anyone who's not Irish and in their 30's gets it at all, but I think it's hilarious!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the educational lesson! It all makes sense now. Hmmm..I will not be sober on St. Patty's day (oops, St. Paddy's day). We are flying to the Bahamas that morning. 

I guess I better find something to do on Saturday, the 15th. The bar I usually go to has the best kanekolon (sp?). I will probably go there and get that and corned beef, a non-green beer and call it a day. I do have a green shirt ready, so I just hope the weather is nice so I can wear it.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Thanks ladies. 

Yeah this is a weird cycle for me. My temps have never been so all of the place before. I wonder if it's my body adjusting to the added supplements. 

DH doesn't have much of a libido in the first place so with TTC it isn't anything different. I've always had a significantly higher sex drive than him. TTC aside - it gets frustrating because I have never turned him down and I get turned down quite a bit. Sometimes I think he would be content with only BD once a month :shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

Hope-We are cycle buddies! I'm 9DPO too! I am trying really hard not to test until at least Thursday!

Bookworm-The only advice I can give is try to BD at different times of the day. I sometimes BD right after work if I can tell DH is tired. Sometimes waiting until bed is too late because then both of us can be too tired.


----------



## Redclaire

Conina said:


> Definitely Paddy!!
> 
> Redclaire do you watch Moone Boy? I don't know how anyone who's not Irish and in their 30's gets it at all, but I think it's hilarious!

I love Moone boy!! Tho i agree, anyone not Irish and who hasn't survived the irish school system might be at a loss about the humour!!
I just cringe at how true to life it is!! Hilarious!!


----------



## Redclaire

terripeachy said:


> Thanks for the educational lesson! It all makes sense now. Hmmm..I will not be sober on St. Patty's day (oops, St. Paddy's day). We are flying to the Bahamas that morning.
> 
> I guess I better find something to do on Saturday, the 15th. The bar I usually go to has the best kanekolon (sp?). I will probably go there and get that and corned beef, a non-green beer and call it a day. I do have a green shirt ready, so I just hope the weather is nice so I can wear it.

Do you mean Colcannon? mashed spuds with cabbage and spring onion in it? Lovely!! And sooo jealous Bahamas!!!!!!:thumbup:
This Paddy's I'll be cooking up a ham, with cabbage, mash and carrots (the Irish flag of veg!) for the whole family then heading to the zoo with a gandy load of little'uns for Seán's birthday. His daddy will be out on the batter cos I owe him a Paddy's day as he spent the one 2 yrs ago in the labour ward with me!! Yes I know, 2 years ago... but hey I'll let him away with it...it's mother's day here on march 30th, Ladies Day!! Now that is a session and a half...to be enjoyed if i'm a BFN


----------



## Wish4another1

Redclaire and Conina - I am getting an international lesson today!!! love it... when you say your DH is "out on the batter" uhmm does that mean drinking? oh boy I have no clue!!!:shrug:
but I have no clue about american slang most the time...

I would love learning some more Irish language - teach us ladies!!!


----------



## Conina

Don't look at me for the language, I can say my prayers in Irish and that's about it!!

But yes, "on the batter" would mean drinking, we have hundreds of phrases to mean drunk or drinking - just like Eskimos and snow!!


----------



## Conina

My DH has informed me he'll be out on Friday ("Cheltenham Friday!!") AND Saturday all day to watch the rugby, so I'm definitely owed a night out or two in the next wee while.

There was a horse called "Our Conor" running at Cheltenham today so needless to say we both had to have a wee flutter on it and... it fell :nope:


----------



## Redclaire

Wish4another1 said:


> Redclaire and Conina - I am getting an international lesson today!!! love it... when you say your DH is "out on the batter" uhmm does that mean drinking? oh boy I have no clue!!!:shrug:
> but I have no clue about american slang most the time...
> 
> I would love learning some more Irish language - teach us ladies!!!

Out on the batter is just one of the many many ways Irish people describe a day on the beer! We have way way way more ways of describing our drunken state..tad worrying that..racial sterotyping all by ourselves!!:haha:
As for Irish language, sure what would you like to say? My Gaelige is so so but my sister is really fluent...and she loves to correct my grammer eek!:dohh:


----------



## Redclaire

Conina said:


> My DH has informed me he'll be out on Friday ("Cheltenham Friday!!") AND Saturday all day to watch the rugby, so I'm definitely owed a night out or two in the next wee while.
> 
> There was a horse called "Our Conor" running at Cheltenham today so needless to say we both had to have a wee flutter on it and... it fell :nope:

Oh yes I've been informed of the Gold cup friday and rugby saturday too!! I was looking at 'Our Conor' too as it's our wee fellas middle name, running in the 320...i was busy at work today so couldn't get away to put a few bob on in the bookies...bet he won!! Typical!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Redclaire - my mom loves Ireland - she went there in 2009 and did a bed and breakfast tour... her and three of her friends tooling around Ireland in a rental car going from BnB to BnB... 
what is a nice phrase to say about my mom or to my mom... she is a red head too - the only one in the entire family (she had 6 siblings)


----------



## Redclaire

hahaha Eskimos and snow!! :haha::haha::haha:That's an excellent analogy!!


----------



## Redclaire

Wish4another1 said:


> Redclaire - my mom loves Ireland - she went there in 2009 and did a bed and breakfast tour... her and three of her friends tooling around Ireland in a rental car going from BnB to BnB...
> what is a nice phrase to say about my mom or to my mom... she is a red head too - the only one in the entire family (she had 6 siblings)

you could say Tá grá agam duit a mhamaí which just means i love you mammy.
pronouncedtah graw oggum dit a whammy


----------



## Wish4another1

love it - I am telling her that today...

how can I tell my hubby he is being a jerk??? :rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-HA!!HA!!

Redclaire and Conina-Great lessons. Yes, colcannon. Every year I forget and call it kanekelon even though I know it's wrong. I've been thinking about it all day.

Bookwrmgal-sorry for your troubles, but if you only have one chance, better make it count! I hope you're using OPKs to help time things. Is he interested in supplements and such, or would he not take them? I think there is a thread-lack of intimacy and TTC or something like that on the >35 page. Check it out.


----------



## Redclaire

Wish4another1 said:


> love it - I am telling her that today...
> 
> how can I tell my hubby he is being a jerk??? :rofl:

Amadán..pronounced ama dawn..it's idiot or fool or you could tell him the ultimate Irish putdown..just call him a gobshite...works for sooo many occasions. It's my standard response if I'm being hit on by...well a gobshite!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I love the word "gobshite" and I am going to add "Amadán" to my repertoire.


----------



## terripeachy

Nice jump today, Blues! fx fx.


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> Nice jump today, Blues! fx fx.

I of course compared my temp jump with my previous charts! I'm not sure if it is any different! 

I'm annoyed with myself because I forgot my thermometer this weekend at the wedding! So I have no idea what they were this weekend.


----------



## Redclaire

ladies i'm so upset!:nope::cry::cry:
Just back from my scan and there are 3 follicles so they cancelled my IUI cos of the risk of triplets:cry:
They advised no BD either and to move on to next month with reduced injection med dosage but i'm just soo upset, i was crying in the scan room like a muppet.
What to do?? Do we risk BD...such an awful shame to waste 3 eggs??? But the risk of triplets, risk to the babies I mean. We've had 4 years of no contraception, with ovulation with no natural success...maybe one would fertilise if there are 3???
Any opinions/advice ladies???


----------



## Conina

Awww no Redclaire :hugs:. I don't know much about IUI, so I've no advice, but surely it's fairly common to have 3 follies whereas triplets are fairly rare? So BD shouldn't hurt? I have no idea really, but it seems a shame to waste those follies!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Redclaire-That is SOO upsetting. Why do they say no BD? I would go for it, but if something bad would happen then I would not, but what could be bad? Those three follies sound like they're ready to go. 

If you have triplets, so be it. If three end up two, so be it. I say it's not worth it to waste the opportunity, but see what your husband says and make the decision from there. :hugs:

Blues-Sometimes it's nice taking a weekend off from temping (you can sleep in!). At least you've ovulated, so there's no worry there as far as not knowing whether you've ovulated. Now we just wait..hee hee. fx fx. Oh, and charts are fun to look at, but they are all different and there's no telling whether one is better than the other. Something is always different about mine every month, and I get excited and then let down. :shrug: It's just life.


----------



## Redclaire

Conina said:


> Awww no Redclaire :hugs:. I don't know much about IUI, so I've no advice, but surely it's fairly common to have 3 follies whereas triplets are fairly rare? So BD shouldn't hurt? I have no idea really, but it seems a shame to waste those follies!!

Thanks Terripeachy!
yeah the more I think about it I think we should take the chance...tho convincing the OH might be problematic (he already has 4 other kids all grown up from a previous marriage, plus our DS) I think we would both deal with twins following panic stations but the risk to the babies for triplets:nope::nope:
I've just spoken to my sister. She had IVF twins following triple embryo transfer, twins are now 12!! She reckons we should BD like rabbits and take the chance as the follies are all at different development levels...2 at 15 and one at 18 so maybe the others will collapse...the nurse did mention this but that they have to follow the clinics protocol rules. So I guess I'll have to see what himself says later:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Not to be deceptive, but I wouldn't even tell hubs about the chance of triplets/twins. Does he know all the details re: how many follicles and what it means? If not, I would just say that 'the IUI was cancelled b/c you have three follicles, which is too many. You need consoling...' And then take your clothes off. :rofl: 

Then, you find out oh, we're having twins. Woohoo! I agree with your sister though. The follies are different sizes, and if there are no adverse health reasons as to why you should not BD, just do it.


----------



## kfs1

Love all of the lessons ladies. "Out on the batter" and everything else. Keep em coming! :)

Red - I'm so sorry. Did they give an reasons for not BDing? Any way you could speak with the doctor and ask? It definitely seems like a missed opportunity to me.


----------



## Redclaire

The risk with 3 follicles are triplets and there is poor outcomes with 3. What they refer to is the really high risk to miscarriage and very premature birth, early trips don't do well and many have problems like cerebral palsy even if they make it.My OH already has a daughter with severe CP who is very disabled. Now I know any pregnancy can have premature delivery but triplet pregnacy rarely goes even near full term....plus as the doc pointed out this morn, 50% divorce rate after triplets!! LOL! But to waste 3 lovely eggs!!! That part is killing me!! And yes you're right 3 are common with clomid and some clinics don't monitor you as closely...soooo i'm leaning towards risk it for a biscuit!!


----------



## Redclaire

Well cos I was so upset i rang himself earlier so he knows everything. He doesn't understand alot of female reproduction to be fair lol! We'll have a good talk tonight. And yeah I could always unleash the mammaries...that usually has the desired effect hahaha!!
Just spoke to him there and i think he's happy enough to do whatever i feel is best. He knows there is a risk of 3 but we have been trying for like 4 years...TTC very hard, and only had littleman with IUI...there were 2 follies that cycle!
ooh me nerves!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry your IUI was cancelled! If it were me, I'd be BDing assuming that it would help the odds and if nothing's happened so far naturally, it was unlikely that triplets would happen! Though I want twins... :oneofeach:


----------



## Wish4another1

Redclaire - I know if it were me I would bust out the mammaries!!! and whatever else is needed - english , irish, bring it all out!!! :rofl:
but he sounds like he won't need an arm twisting!!!

Blues i purposefully didn't temp Sunday - and then I felt guilty so ridiculous!!! 

well ladies it's Wednesday!!! ... and snowing again - it was 70 yesterday...:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Redclaire

thanks ladies for all the help..i love this site, everyone is just soooo nice and supportive even when dealing with their own worries!:flower:
The weather here in Dublin is just fab, sun is shining, still a bit chilly at 12 degree C, but lovely and fresh, the daffodils are in full bloom, all ready for the big St. Paddy's celebrations, It never rains on the actual day, the 17th! I'm going to walk home to clear my head after work today, It's about 4 miles along the seafront of Dublin Bay, lovely!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I always respond with 3 follies even with 100mg Clomid and never a BFP with 3 follies. The time we got a BFP was with 2 follies and it was only one that was a blighted ovum. I would be in trouble if they cancelled for 3 follies here.


----------



## Blueshoney

Redclaire-I agree with everyone else to go ahead and BD anyways. The chances of catching one egg is actually pretty small, catching all three is even smaller. I'm a twin, and I was born a little early. We have had no issues at all from it. We have a lot of twins in the family and we were all born a little early with no issues.

Wish-I felt so guilty not testing this weekend!


----------



## Redclaire

Blueshoney said:


> Redclaire-I agree with everyone else to go ahead and BD anyways. The chances of catching one egg is actually pretty small, catching all three is even smaller. I'm a twin, and I was born a little early. We have had no issues at all from it. We have a lot of twins in the family and we were all born a little early with no issues.
> 
> Wish-I felt so guilty not testing this weekend!

Thanks Blue...I've spent a 'productive' day at work researching 3 follies cancelled iui etc etc... really depends on the clinic. Mine is just very very conservative, probably due to the fact that 'selective reduction' is illegal in Ireland.
So if the OH agrees we'll go for it, no trigger will cut the odds of triplets (cos not all 3 will ovulate, and not all at the same time), no iui will cut the odds some more but hopefully with 3 follicles hopefully one will catch!!:thumbup:I'd love love love a lime frozen margarita right now...it's been a very stressful day!!:wacko:


----------



## Taurus8484

I would do the wild thing also. 3 follies is better than none. 

Good luck hun xx 

Afm - I have a terrible cold and its making my temps all over the place. According to opk about to ovulate so hubby has been lucky the last few nights. About to hit the dreaded 2ww....


----------



## Kayotic

Ladies I have been MIA. I just caught up.
I have been so busy I am not even thinking about my TWW.
The baby I babysit has a cold and is super clingy (which is fine) but now my husband and I have a cold. THEN I got a call from my sons school today - he was vomiting!
I picked him up, called his Dr who called in Zofran. My husband went to get it and he puked 6 more times! Ugh.
Now he has a fever!
Baby is still coming tomorrow, because they've both been exposed to what the other has, so why not. 
House full of sick people - quick tww!


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-I was wondering what was going on...sorry to hear that your whole family has been sick. That's miserable. Hopefully it is getting out of everyone's system by now and you can go back to your normal, healthy lives.


----------



## Redclaire

Well ladies, no turning back now!!
My OH basically said whatever i want he wants....soooo :sex: has commenced :wohoo:and will continue this weekend, my sister is even taking our little fella to allow for quality time:haha::blush:

Tis the season for bugs..we had an outbreak of plague in our house last month, uurrrgghh it was awful. I'm a nurse and never catch anything but this bug caught me, and OH and Seán and then everyone in my sister's house!:sick: 
Hope you feel better soon:flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Great news, Redclaire!! I hope you can catch those eggs. One, two or three of them! One will do! hee hee.


----------



## Conina

Redclaire - what are you doing on here then!! Go away and get busy :sex:!!

AFM, I *think* AF might be here. On CD44 :shrug:. V light so far but hopefully that's the end of the longest cycle ever. Never been so glad to see her in my life!! (well, not since I got married anyway :winkwink::blush:)


----------



## kfs1

Kayotic - Hope everyone starts to feel better soon!

Red - Glad you and your husband are on the same page! I think you made a good decision!

Nothing new over here. FF is telling me to start testing on Sunday but I think I'm going to start a bit earlier since my cycle was so short this month. Can't hurt I guess.


----------



## Redclaire

Conina said:


> Redclaire - what are you doing on here then!! Go away and get busy :sex:!!
> 
> AFM, I *think* AF might be here. On CD44 :shrug:. V light so far but hopefully that's the end of the longest cycle ever. Never been so glad to see her in my life!! (well, not since I got married anyway :winkwink::blush:)

Ah Conina i hear ya...all those years thinking pregnancy would be like a total disaster and that my mam would kill me !!! My mam used to say when we were younger 'don't come crying to me thinking i'm going to mind the baby..the shutters are coming down on this house- closed for business'!! Put the fear of the bejaney-mac into us she did!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Redclaire, get to BDing!!

AFM, I started BCP 4 days ago without AF. The cyst is stopping it from starting. It should start 4-5 days after I stop BCP. So no AF for another 3-4 weeks. We are more than likely moving on to IVF. I feel like it is time and if not, it won't happen.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh wow, Galvan. That has to be so irritating. I'm sorry you're going through this.

Conina-Glad AF is probably here. That has to be a relief.

kfs1-Testing on Sunday? Already? Wow...ok. hee hee. Do you want me to add another March date for you. :winkwink:


----------



## Conina

Terri, saw this and thought of you!!
  



Attached Files:







IMG_30358261162612.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is very frustrating, but atleast mow I am not expecting it for a few weeks. I quit temping and all for a while. I might not temp for a while and just go with the flow or try to atleast until we save enough for IVF. I am going to starting dieting again when I get off BCP. I can never diet while on it, it causes horrible cravings. So I basically pig out for a month. Lol


----------



## terripeachy

Conina-Thanks! I have been explaining to everyone! HA!!HA!! I'm a nerd like that. When I learn something, I have to share. It makes it less likely to forget as well. :)


----------



## moni77

FXed redclaire. Sorry Galvin that your cyst didn't make a graceful exit like she was supposed to. Maybe this will clear you out for a natural BFP...

AFM - home sick - fever and cough counting down the days....almost halfway through the 2ww...


----------



## makiaaubrey

can i join ladies??? i should be testing around the 26th? or more then likely before lOL. :witch: is due about the 27th. second round of clomid and right now im waiting for O wich should be any day :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

makia-I've been waiting for you to join. Of course you can! I'll put you down for the 26th straightaway. Welcome to the testing thread!


----------



## makiaaubrey

thanks! i had no idea if i should be joining or not, thats why i didnt join last months! LOL you should have went and snatched me up by my hair... come on woman, your coming over here :haha: thanks for having me!


----------



## terripeachy

I thought I said that to you in another thread (you just weren't paying attention)...and what does that mean, "I had no idea if I should be joining?" If you're testing, you should join! Duh...this isn't high school. We are serious about making babies. Everyone is welcome. :haha:

I'm already out for the month, but I'm still cheering everyone else on. C'mon :dust: Work some magic. PLEASE!!!


----------



## makiaaubrey

i guess i just didnt know what it was for! :dohh: hahaah. im entering fertile time, we BD today..hoping for that positive tomorrow...ive pulled every trick outa my hat i could think of this cycle! plus second round of clomid after hsg... im hopful! :headspin: will you get another chance this month? its still early!


----------



## terripeachy

Nah..my next supposed AF due date is April 04. I'm hoping AF doesn't show up though, of course. I am telling you all now that I'm not doing an April testing thread!


----------



## Kayotic

Haha Terri, its a lot of work isnt it?


----------



## terripeachy

No, it's not really a lot of work, I've just done two already in the last few months, so someone else may want a chance. I don't really mind doing it, except I plan on being prego!! There are rules against that, according to Sis. :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I will do it. :) I definitely plan on testing in April! I will be off BCP March 31. AF should be here by April 6. My cycles are suually 24 days max so I should eb testing at the end of April!! I am so praying, I get a natural BFP next month!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I hope you don't have to be here next month Terri!

I'm just entering fertile time too. Still getting negative OPK, but got lots of EWCM this AM...time to DTD :)


----------



## makiaaubrey

i wish i could see EWCM!! ugh! LOL good luck! its baby making time!!! :happydance:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

AF found me on Monday.


----------



## Blueshoney

Momof3girls- :hugs: I'm sorry AF got you:hugs:


----------



## makiaaubrey

MomOf3Girls said:


> AF found me on Monday.

awe so sorry. the :witch: sure doesnt know when shes not welcome :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

Hello from Tortola! So, got somewhat sick half way thru my Carib vacation and been mostly subsisting on Advil, coffee and rum punches as figured this month was unlikely.... Of course, 10 dpo faint pink wondfo pos, not super faint even. Cutting out the rum punches and lets wait a few days as chances are it is another chemical.... But hopeful still...


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> Oh wow, Galvan. That has to be so irritating. I'm sorry you're going through this.
> 
> Conina-Glad AF is probably here. That has to be a relief.
> 
> kfs1-Testing on Sunday? Already? Wow...ok. hee hee. Do you want me to add another March date for you. :winkwink:

Oh no, haha, I meant testing with my OPKs for my peak. :)


----------



## kfs1

Sorry that she got you mom of 3. :(

Driving - FX and :dust:!

Nada new here. Feeling siiiiick today but I'm on antibiotics for my sinus infection. I mentioned to my doctor that we're trying so he prescribed me one that shouldn't interfere and is safe should anything happen this month.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx for a sticky bean, Driving!!


----------



## Wish4another1

DRIVING!!! I am FX and hoping for a sticky bean this time!!!:flower:

Momof3 - ugh that :witch: I am sorry she flew in on you!!! 

Terri - FF says I am due for AF on April 1-2 so I will probably test again on 31...but my one year anniversary is the 30th... wouldn't that be a nice gift...:blush:


----------



## moni77

sorry Mom.

Yay Driving!!!

Galvin sounds like a great plan!

AFM - been in bed the last 3 days - maybe the rest will help the little guys stick. One week to go...


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF, Momof3!

Fx Driving!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Glad you and hubby are on the same page, red. Fingers crossed for you!

Galv, sounds like a solid plan!

Driving - YAY! 


AFM- I am 10 dp a not very strong o. I have been slightly nauseated, feel like I have to pee a lot, weird twinge on the right side, heaviness in my abdomen, swollen bb. So easily irritated by the slightest annoyance too. AF is expected on Weds if she stays true to the cycle. I was surprised that my temp went from high to higher this morning. This cycle it has been high then low then high then low - like a yoyo!
All of these things combined makes me feel like I am twisting in the wind this cycle. Plus, I really need to stop temping orally because my sleeping with my mouth open and crappy sleep patterns have got to be behind my crazy bbt this cycle.


----------



## terripeachy

Galvan-Yeah! Thanks for offering to do the April thread. :wohoo:

Driving-I'll have my fx fx that this is it for you. Get darker Wondfos!!

Wish-I'll add you to the end of this month. Can't hurt anything.

Momof3-So sorry. :hugs: I hate that witch.

Bookwrmgal-Maybe you should do the vaginal temps if you're comfy with that. I'm not, but it may help your temps be a little more steady.


----------



## Blueshoney

FX for you Driving!! Maybe the relaxing getaaway will help the little bean stick!!!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Oh I am definitely not comfy with it. I figured it was a necessity if I am ever going to get a handle on my temps.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Driving ~ I hope this one is a sticky for you! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Your chart is looking good! Have you started testing yet? :winkwink:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Driving - I hope this is your sticky bean :dust:


----------



## makiaaubrey

congrats driving! 

got my solid smiley today.. so i should be laying a egg tomorrow sometime :flasher:


----------



## nessaw

Driving got everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> Blues-Your chart is looking good! Have you started testing yet? :winkwink:

I thought it was looking good too, so being a big dummy and I test. BFN :cry::cry::cry: I'm 12DPO, I don't know if I should hold out hope that it was too early. I have a 15 day luteal phase.


----------



## terripeachy

Of course you should hold out hope. Sorry if I pressured you. I didn't mean to do that, but it is still looking pretty good. :) See what the next couple days bring, and try again if need be. I hope need be! :dust:


----------



## battyatty

Oh FX Driving!:dust:

BTW Terri March 30th is not just my testing day, its Mothers day over here!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx you get an awesome Mother's Day gift, Batty!!


----------



## Kayotic

Bookwrmgal said:


> Oh I am definitely not comfy with it. I figured it was a necessity if I am ever going to get a handle on my temps.

My cycles without vaginal temps look just like yours! Once I swapped, they became much more consistant.


----------



## Kayotic

Good luck Batty and Driving!


Momof3 <3 <3


----------



## Kayotic

Ok. Let's go into this with me fully admitting I may be batshit crazy.

I am 8DPO. I took a test today, and it was iffy.




Now, I thought maybe it was dye run, because there is a LOT of dye there.
I waited until it dried, and took another picture.

Sorry for the ring shot, it was the ONLY way I could get my stupid cellphone to focus.


SO, I went and got a FRER.


I cant tell if these are indents or if I am just imagining crap!


----------



## Wish4another1

I totally see it kayotic!!!! Let's hope it gets darker and darker!!!! Woooo hooooo!!!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> Of course you should hold out hope. Sorry if I pressured you. I didn't mean to do that, but it is still looking pretty good. :) See what the next couple days bring, and try again if need be. I hope need be! :dust:


Oh no you totally did not pressure me. I had already tested when I saw your post!


----------



## Conina

I see it on the frer clearer than the others! Looks like a :bfp: to me! Congrats honey (oh and by the way beautiful rings :hugs:)


----------



## Blueshoney

Kayotic- I TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Kayotic

AHHH so I am not crazy.

I am so not getting my hopes up yet, until Monday, but I know the trigger is gone. 

I have a few more Surepredict left and one FRER Gold digital, that I am saving until Monday.


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-Ok...can we talk about your rings for a second? BE-YOOTIFUL! I love them...

Now..even I can see a faint line on those tests. I'll be cautiously hopeful for you. It looks really good. Someone has to change this March thread into good luck!

Atty-Yay for mother's day coming up. I went out today and had some colcannon and a corned beef sandwich. Hubs and I are going out again tomorrow for brunch. I'll post a pic of me on the Oldies but Goodies (if it works)....So much fun!! I am glad I went out today.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Those rings are absolutely gorgeous!!! Fx that line gets darker! I can totally see it on both, but better on the FRER!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Kayotic

Sooo about the rings - they are lab created diamonds - which are different than real diamonds obv, but not cubic zirconia. I have a real issue with diamonds and the blood/murder that goes along with obtaining them, so I donated my real diamond (which was the same, in this setting) to a charity that helps families that are victims of the diamond trade, and had it replaced with this one.
/cool story bro

I hope this is a positive, but I am cautious! Even my husband is convinced its real!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mine are lab created as well Kayotic. I will post a pic of mi e tomorrow. You gave an excuse to show off our rings. :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Kayotic that looks bfp to me. Congrats and looking forward to monday's test.x


----------



## Conina

So, my AF has stopped again. That was one light day and not quite two heavy days. Not sure if she's done or just taking a break for a day or so. (That's what happened last cycle). Wish she would make her mind up!


----------



## terripeachy

That is a cool story, bro..I told my hubs that I didn't care if i had real diamonds or not. He is very showy though, so he didn't want to get anything that wasn't a diamond. Whatevs..I like my ring regardless because he gave it to me, but still...

On another note, it seems that all of my pics are too large to post. How do you resize them for posting?

Conina-I hear you on AF making up her mind. It's ridiculous.

I'm going to be on vacation M-F this week so I'll update everyone on the front page upon my return. Sending :dust: to all the testers this week!!!


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> That is a cool story, bro..I told my hubs that I didn't care if i had real diamonds or not. He is very showy though, so he didn't want to get anything that wasn't a diamond. Whatevs..I like my ring regardless because he gave it to me, but still...
> 
> On another note, it seems that all of my pics are too large to post. How do you resize them for posting?
> 
> Conina-I hear you on AF making up her mind. It's ridiculous.
> 
> I'm going to be on vacation M-F this week so I'll update everyone on the front page upon my return. Sending :dust: to all the testers this week!!!

I usually post them to FB and set the privacy to "Only Me" then I right click the picture, Copy Image URL and then put it in :)


----------



## terripeachy

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/p403x403/10003363_10152269852890982_778755712_n.jpg

Aha! Ok..so now I think I know how to do it. Thanks Kayotic.
Btw, I did not drink out of that hat. There was nothing to stop the beer, so you have to chug those beers if you want to use the hat. No bueno...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Love the hat, Terri!


----------



## Fezzle

Great hat! We're going to a gig tomorrow but it won't be a St Patrick's Day related party at all (and it's a German band!).


----------



## kfs1

I see the line too Kayotic. Fxfxfx.

Galvan - hope your periods outta here so you can move on to a new cycle.

Great pic Terri!!! Have a great time on your trip!

Got my first flashing smiley today! Woohoo. BDing before we head out for some St. Paddys festivities.


----------



## Fezzle

Fx with the lines, Kayotic!


----------



## moni77

saw the line - did you test again today?

FXed!!


----------



## Kayotic

Ugh, I did but nothing.
I am stumped. I saw 2 lines on 2 different tests then the same exact tests are negative today.
A chemical cant happen THAT fast can it?


----------



## Conina

You're still v early kayotic. It might be just the time of day or because it was diluted


----------



## GalvanBaby

Maybe yesterday's tests were more sensitive. Fx you see lines tomorrow or the next day!! I would think that seeing lines on 2 tests yesterday would rule out evap lines.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yay for positive smiley. Woohoo...I think mine should show up tomorrow, but we'll see..fxfx Have fun at your party tonight!

Kayotic-I hope it was a fluke too. There's no way that line can show on two tests yesterday, and nothing today. I agree with Galvan.

Our flight may be delayed due to impending snow. We have to catch three different flights, so if we can get out of Bmore, we should be ok. It's just getting out of Bmore that's the problem. If i pack, hopefully my stomach will feel better. :growlmad:


----------



## Wish4another1

Positive opk this afternoon - kinda surprised me - it was neg this morning the. 9 hours later bam!! 
Sorry about your flights Terri - this crazy ass weather!!! I've had enough already!!! 
Kayotic - fx crossed you will see lines tomorrow!!! 
:hi: to everyone else!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Wish!! I think I should probably try an OPK tonight because I am feeling like it's time, but we'll just BD tonight (hopefully), and see what my test stick says and then up and at 'em in the morning. I'll actually feel ok if it's neg. in the morning because who knows what we'll be doing all day tomorrow.


----------



## makiaaubrey

ive never temped vaginally, do you do it the same....just stick it in your whooha instead of your mouth? lol same thermometer or would i need a diff one...not sure about it. my mouth temps seem ok? least ive always thought so haha... but i just wanted to come on and check on everyone....and let everyone know i ovulated :happydance: so now im three DPO. i always do O anyway, it just makes me excited cause now im in the horrid yet exciting TWW ....hope everyone is good and happy st patty's day!


----------



## moni77

Happy St Paddy's Day!!!


----------



## makiaaubrey

Lookie what just came in the mail! Trying a new brand I've read good things about since Wonfo has given me bad evaps lately! These are sure predict. ..50 of them &#55357;&#56859; let the peeing begin!
Lookie what just came in the mail! Trying a new brand I've read good things about since Wonfo has given me bad evaps lately! These are sure predict. ..50 of them &#56251;&#56347; let the peeing begin!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac110/makiaelkins/sure_zpsaa98d2f2.jpg


----------



## Kayotic

makiaaubrey said:


> Lookie what just came in the mail! Trying a new brand I've read good things about since Wonfo has given me bad evaps lately! These are sure predict. ..50 of them &#65533;&#65533; let the peeing begin!
> Lookie what just came in the mail! Trying a new brand I've read good things about since Wonfo has given me bad evaps lately! These are sure predict. ..50 of them &#65533;&#65533; let the peeing begin!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac110/makiaelkins/sure_zpsaa98d2f2.jpg

I am using these - I dont know if I am getting evaps or indents or positives. I will let you know in a few days, haha.

p.s. I went through all 50 of mine in two months, rofl.


----------



## Kayotic

I have learned my lesson with the early testing. Never again!
Next cycle I am using 10,000 HCG so I cant even possibly test until 10dpo, anyway.

Also, I am considering taking 2 cycles off until it's time to start the IUI's in May/June. I would really love to drop 30 lbs before we start.


----------



## makiaaubrey

yes please do let me know! it excites me that they are 10 miu idk why. its the little things i guess lol. i wonder how fast i will go through these! lol


----------



## Driving280

AF today :( oh well...


----------



## Blueshoney

And AF arrived today. :cry:


----------



## Wish4another1

Blues - :( so sorry AF got you... :hugs:

Driving - crap - AF got you too??? I am sorry - just sucks - no way around it... :hugs:

Makia and Kayotic - I ordered 50 OPK and HCG wondfo's... after my wicked evap on HCG last cycle- I wish I didn't... but nothing I can do now but use them up!!! 
the OPK's work great - never had a problem with those!!

AFM: definitely pos OPK today - started around 330 yesterday afternoon - then both tests today were blaring positive... me and the hubby are doing the every other day method - and :sex: last night... hoping the :spermy: was there when the egg dropped!!! I keep arguing with myself about trying to get the hubby to go tonight too... but I have been trying to relax this cycle...but its hard... just hoping those :spermy: are super strong!!! hehe


----------



## Fezzle

AF for me too yesterday, though for me it was a welcome sight as I know I didn't ovulate last cycle and now I can get my Day 3 tests done tomorrow.


----------



## kholtmann

Well ladies - I had my 21 day blood draw and once again it was high - 34.6. So I definitely ovulated. :happydance: Here's to hoping that his sperm are good swimmers and can catch that egg!


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle - I guess I can't boo hoo your AF - we are glad she showed - now you can get those tests you need and move that much closer to a BFP!!

Kholtmann - YAY! for ovulation - here's hoping :spermy: will meet eggie!!!:happydance:

I keep thinking Terri is laying on the beach having an umbrella drink making Bahama babies!!! :wohoo::wohoo:
Im jealous on many levels!!!

AFM: well as I suspected - temp rise this morning and OPK negative... as long as the temps stay up I should be in TWW... ugh... I am praying the spotting stays away...and those :spermy: were waiting for the eggie!!!
[-o&lt;

Good morning Ladies!!! :hi:


----------



## kfs1

Sorry Driving and Blues!!! :hugs: Ugh - this seems like a tough month for everyone.

Fezzle - Happy that you're happy about AF showing. :)

Wish - Looks like your temp jumped today, huh? Hope you were able to get another BD in last night!!!

kholtmann - Great news! Fx!

I'm on my 3rd day of blinking smiley faces. Wondering when I'll hit my peak! This has never happened to me before. I usually go straight from nothing right to my peak with no blinkers. Hmmmm. I'm also still sick and had to go back to the doctor for stronger meds so I'm wondering if that's messing with my body somehow.

Question for those of you who temp - do you even disregard temperatures when you know that they're not accurate (i.e. if you didn't temp at the right time or didn't sleep, etc.). I have a few of those dates this month and it's making my chart look crazy!


----------



## Wish4another1

Kfs - unfortunately no :sex: last night... I am trying not to beat myself up about it :cry:...my DH just cannot do every night... we did Fri and Sunday night... Im just hoping...and we will again tonight...just because...
and about temperatures - I did disregard a temp this cycle - it was just so high (like post O high) and I took it about 3 hours later than normal...
:shrug: I haven't done that before...but I did this time...
probably not helping you huh??


----------



## kfs1

Wish4another1 said:


> Kfs - unfortunately no :sex: last night... I am trying not to beat myself up about it :cry:...my DH just cannot do every night... we did Fri and Sunday night... Im just hoping...and we will again tonight...just because...
> and about temperatures - I did disregard a temp this cycle - it was just so high (like post O high) and I took it about 3 hours later than normal...
> :shrug: I haven't done that before...but I did this time...
> probably not helping you huh??

Oh - definitely don't beat yourself up about it. In all honesty, they say should only BD every other day to give those spermies some time to recuperate. I think your timing was perfect and it definitely can't hurt to BD again tonight. Believe me ... I had to nag, nag, nag at my husband last night because he didn't feel like it. It's the worst part about this whole process.

Haha - I guess it doesn't hurt to just leave my temps in there. They're pre-o temps anyway.


----------



## Paula08049

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around much this month. I was trying not to be mental about trying this month but now I think I'm worse. I should have just let myself be crazy lol. Anyway this cycle we used the soft cups the day before and the day of O, and I have been going to acupuncture appointments once a week. My chart looks great but still no positive pregnancy test. I feel like we did everything in our power to get pregnant but I'm feeling pretty defeated right now. I guess we will go back and try iui again. It worked the first try last time. So sorry for everyone whose witch showed up and fingers crossed for everyone who is waiting to test. So much for March being lucky!


----------



## kfs1

Hi Paula - Sorry you're feeling so down. I think your chart looks great - it's not over until that :witch: comes! Fx!


----------



## Paula08049

Thanks kfs1!


----------



## Wish4another1

Paula - I totally agree with kfs - you are not out and your chart looks lovely!!!
I bought soft cups - but I opened one and thought how in the heck does that.... fit in there!!! :rofl: so no - haven't used them...


----------



## garfie

Still stalking ladies:ninja:

Sorry for those that got AF:cry: (apart from Fezzle) :wacko: onto your CD3 tests good luck.

Good luck to those having testing done :hugs:

Sorry for those whose charts are causing confusion (me too!) :winkwink:

Good luck to those about to test:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## makiaaubrey

blues and driving i am so sorry! just plain out sucks :hugs:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

And AF just let me know she is arriving tomorrow or Thurs :growlmad:

On a positive note, that means I can call and schedule my HSG and progress out of the holding pattern I have been in.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sorry about AF driving, Blues, and Bookworm. :hugs: Good luck with the HSG!

AFM, still no AF. My cramps are horrible, but nothing. I don't expect AF really for anothe rfew weeks due to the BCP. I think the BCP is working on the cyst. I am in so much pain. It is either the cyst getting ready to pop or I am getting a kidney infection. I have bad lower back pains right at my waist and horrible period cramps. They only seem to get worse after we DTD. I think I am going to go get checked out and postpone any DTD until this cyst is gone. :(


----------



## Kayotic

I had a very obvious positive Monday. Then I caught the stomach bug and spent the next 2 days puking/etc. I doubt theyre related but not theyre all negative. I am giving it 2 more days and then stopping progesterone.


----------



## Redclaire

Hi Ladies!
Sorry and hugs for all caught by the witch!!
Well, mad busy week...soz I haven't been on. So IUI cancelled last wed cos 3 follies, two 16mm and one 20mm..so upset cos the clinic warned against :sex: in case of triplets. Myself and OH said what the hell let's go catch an egg or 3 so have been at it like rabbits!! Much fun had:happydance::winkwink::haha:
So i don't temp but going by dates ( last AF on 1st March..handy!) I guess ovulation CD14 so i'm 5DPO today.
My boobs are achey but when I got preggers on Seán I had absolutely no symptoms in TWW...
Soo I guess I'll test the 26th...I have my new 25 pack of cheap HPT all delivered:happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Redclaire! I hope the natural cycle works!

I had my Day 3 blood draw today- 3 big vials! I'm hoping they were done at the right time this time. I really think the dong quai makes me bleed. I started taking it on Friday and started bleeding Monday, which was on CD28 so right on schedule, but surprising as I know I didn't ovulate last cycle! And I stopped taking the dong quai after Monday and the bleeding has pretty much stopped already. I have had some other AF signs like spots and cramps, but my cervix has still been high and soft and I've had some pains that feel more like ovary pains. I guess if you're not ovulating it's not like a real AF anyway. I have an appointment on Friday next week to discuss the results with my Dr, but I should be able to call and find out the results before then too.


----------



## kfs1

Galvan - I'm sorry that you're in so much pain. Definitely head to the doctor. I hope this cyst business will be over for you soon. :hugs:

Kayotic - Oh no - stomach bugs are the worst. Hope you're feeling better!

Redclaire - Glad you had so much fun trying. :) :) :) Fx!

Fezzle - Glad that things are moving for you. I hope you get some results soon so you can move forward and make a solid plan.

I finally had a solid smiley today after days of flashers. But of course, I woke up extremely late and didn't have time to temp (during the most important time). I had an early meeting at work and couldn't risk being late. Oh well - we've been BDing like crazy and will continue over the next few days. Still feel like suuuuch crap! These stronger antibiotics don't seem to be helping as much as I'd like.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am finally spotting. So I guess the pain was the cyst. I know this is going to be one painful AF.


----------



## Grateful365

:hugs: Galvan


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: kayotic.

Redclaire, Fx for a BFP!!

Fezzle, hopefully your results are normal.

Kfs, fx for a BFP in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with the cyst and AF, galvanbaby- I hope you're back on track now!


----------



## kfs1

How's everyone doing today? This month has been such a downer, huh?

Had my solid smiley yesterday and a temp jump today. I think I'll BD again tonight just to be sure. But I gotta tell ya, I need a rest from BDing. It's been exhausting this week!


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

Hope you are all okay - looking like I will get to test again this month on Mother's Day :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wish4another1

Garfie - if that is the 30th - then I am testing that day too - it also happens to be my 1st Wedding anniversary! :happydance:

AFM: well crosshairs this morning ladies :happydance: but I knew I ovulated Monday - so it wasn't a big surprise... I am ff official 3DPO... not sure how I feel about our chances - wishing I would have got another :sex: session in - but my DH is super stressed at work - all week - 
:sex: is the furthest thing from his mind on these kinda weeks :nope:
and I managed to walk out of the house without my vitamins/supplements so I am angry with myself... today will be a wash in that department - I have class so won't get back home till 10pm :( 
Supposed to be beautiful weather today here in Illinois- the first day of Spring - thank goodness!!! bring on the sunshine!!!
:hugs: to you all
Have a great day ladies!! :flower::flower:


----------



## kfs1

Yay for crosshairs Wish! Fx!

Sooo happy it's Spring, although there are rumors of another storm headed our way. :(


----------



## L.Ann.V

Turning 38 the beginning of May, and we're on Month 8 of TTC #1. I was thrown off a horse the last day of my yoga retreat in Costa Rica. Still did my scheduled HSG test 3 days later. That hurt! Between muscle spasms in my back from the fall and the waiting period after the HSG test, there was no BD and we missed our window in month 7. It was actually nice to take a break from BBT and charting though. With his semen sample in and my CD 3 testing done yesterday, we meet with the fertility doctor on Tuesday for our results and game plan. The doctor had mentioned IUI after my initial consultation and exam, so we shall see... Nervous and excited all at the same time. Is there an April testing thread yet?

P.S. I managed to surf, zip line, and snorkel before the horse back riding accident, so the Costa Rica trip was still amazing despite my fall. That place is paradise <3


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back from vacation...I'll catch up in a few!
I was SOOOO sick from Tuesday night on. I hardly got to take advantage of the free food/drinks. Ugh...but the Bahamas are quite lovely.

Sorry the witch got you Paula, Driving280, and Blues. 
Fezzle and Galvan-Glad the witch has finally come around. That painful cyst sounds absolutely miserable.
kfs1-Sorry you're still feeling bad too. I wonder why the antibiotics aren't working.
Wish-You can't beat yourself up over BD times. You do the best you can. We still took advantage (hubs saw my OPKs in the trash can and was like 'what is that test? What does that mean?' So cute..hee hee) because he showed an interest, and I couldn't let feeling bad and not eating keep me down.

Redclaire/garfie-I'll update the front page.

*sigh* I sure was hoping to come back to some BFPs to report. This makes me sad.


----------



## Wish4another1

TERRI!!!! I missed you lady!!! I'm so sorry you have been sick :-( 
Welcome back!!!!!


----------



## kholtmann

It's not looking good for me ladies. I couldn't resist and I tested this morning BFN. Then I started spotting this afternoon. Now I am just waiting for AF to arrive.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I will make the April thread Sunday as soon as I get home.


----------



## terripeachy

kholtmann-:hugs: That really sucks, but I'm not marking you out until the witch really shows up. 

Galvan-Thanks!! That would be great. I'm going to be testing early in April. No rush though..whenever the thread comes up, I'll put my name down. :)

Wish-Thank you, pretty!!


----------



## ERosePW

I was supposed to test on the 29th, but since I "supposedly" O'd on day 11 (if that was even real), I suppose I'll be testing earlier now. Around the 26th. But I'll most likely start early. I don't have much hope for this cycle with the weirdness of it.... O'ing a day after last clomid pill?? And ff wasn't interested in giving me CHs, so I did my own just to have something to look at. But since I'm finally seeing an FS on the 31st, and since I just cleared a blockage in my right tube (which certainly explained a lot from all these months of trying!), I'm still in high spirits looking forward to the next couple of months! I won't give up this cycle yet though (never say never). Might test at 11dpo, on Sunday... Early, I know. But may not be able to hold out. ;)

GL moni... Will be waiting to hear tomorrow! Fxd!!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Wackadoodle. I guess it's good that you saved some OPKs, but I hate that you missed the solid smiley. It means so much! I'll change your date to the 26th. :dust: You are so funny with your early testing, but why not? Your chart looks good, even if you did add your own crosshairs. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do! <3


----------



## NandO1

Hi girls, been stalking this thread but wasn't really ready to join as I'd had a mmc in december. The baby passed at 10w and it was devastating. I was due to test on the 28th but I'm a complete poas. So as of 9dpo I'm bfp. Hoping for my rainbow. Baby dust to all. xx


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm so sorry to those that got af in the past week or so. :hugs: Sorry I haven't been on much recently. I've been trying to stay off the internet more and focus on some things.

Good luck to those in the 2ww! :thumbup:

Terri ~ Glad to see you back.

NandO ~ I remember you from around fall time when I was a newbie around here. I'm sorry about your m/c. :hugs: Congrats on your rainbow! I hope this one sticks for you. :thumbup:

Seems as though my body likes to o when it *would have* had I not extended the previous cycles LP with the progesterone suppositories. I extended LP by 4 days last cycle, I O'ed 4 days early this cycle. :haha: Similar thing happened my cycles in Nov/Dec. I O'ed on cd 11 between 4-6 pm. Didn't get a temp rise the next am since I'm a slow riser anyway with progesterone issues, and I O'ed in the evening this time instead of am, so didn't have a chance to rise by next am, but it's risen today. So, even though my chart looks funny with the o day I selected, I know when it happened since I felt it. CM was dried up and sticky most of yesterday too, which is a sign of o being past. My ticker from mfc selected o day as cd12 based on opk, so it's a day off for the dpo.


----------



## Wish4another1

Momof3girls - its ok to take breaks - sometimes we need to for our sanity!!! welcome back!

Terri - what is up with your temps lady??? :shrug: talk about wackadoodle!!! 

NandO1- welcome!!! and :hugs: for your loss :( and congrats on the BFP - I read it wrong earlier!!! our first one of March YAY!!! 

Erose - no giving up on this cycle - your chart still looks fabulous darrrling!!! :thumbup:

L.Ann.V - Costa Rica sound LOVELY!!! I am totally jealous of your zip lining, surfing and snorkeling - not the horseback riding though!! :haha:
FX crossed that April will be your month!!! :thumbup:

AFM: Working today and it has turned colder - bleh!!! I am 5 DPO... FF has my test date on 30 March (my 1st anniversary) - I am not sure I can hold out that long - just praying... this is our month... it would be so cool to be pg on our anniversary!!! 

Happy Saturday everyone!!! :dust: to all


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations NandO1. I hope this is the sticky bean you've been hoping for. That is such great news! :happydance:

Momof3-I hear you on focusing on other things, but thank you for the welcome back.

Wish-I was sick on Tuesday evening, and Wednesday morning when I temped, I had a really high temperature. I didn't sleep well that night either. I was up every two hours. That was also the day I got a +opk (go figure). I will probably discard it at some point, but because it was O day, I left it in. :shrug: Hopefully things will steady out now that I'm home.


----------



## GalvanBaby

CD1 officially!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

So happy for you Galvan! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

GalvanBaby said:


> CD1 officially!!!!

Yay! :happydance: It seems so odd to say that about someone being on cd 1 on this board, but I know you have been waiting for her. . . . .


----------



## battyatty

Well I did something silly this morning at only 9dpo I poas.....
I did get a very and I mean a squinter of a line, but it faded......:nope:
So after another 4 hour hold......
Yet again another squinter, and yet again it has now faded after 30mins....:nope:
Must be evaps...... feel silly for getting my hopes up....:cry::cry:


----------



## makiaaubrey

hey ladies! i wanted to check in. i am so sorry for everyone that AF showed up for. stupid witch. except the one lady ( sorry cant remember the name now) that was waiting for her! yay! lol idk why my tickers says 7 dpo. i am actually 9 dpo today and BFN. :cry: temps usually start to drop in the next day or two so i guess we shall see, but im not hopeful. clomid and progesterone cream might make my lp a couple days longer who knows. but even tho 9 dpo seems early i still feel out. usually cause i only usually make it to 12 dpo ish before the witch shows. but i do have a few more days left! just frustrated as we only have a couple more cycles left and then its time to accept it's just not ment to be for us. guess im having a down day. i always test early and often. i am a control freak and not testing drives me insane. i have to know! lol so testing for me is less stressful then not testing. who knows maybe i will feel different next month. not really stressed about the whole thing. just getting more and more frustrated when i think about it.... hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Wish4another1

Atty - like I said in the other thread - don't be so hard on yourself - it is natural to get our hopes up :hugs:

Makia - hang in there - you are not out yet... no one is out till the :witch: arrives!!!! 
I know its hard to keep believing - why do you only have a couple cycles left? :hugs: anyway... don't be too hard on yourself either!!!

Galvan - I am so happy that :witch: showed up for you!!! finally - now you can begin planning the next few cycles!!! :happydance:


----------



## makiaaubrey

i think i fixed my ticker! :happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. TMI question. Anyone whose AF has been late due to cyst or other reason besides CP or MC, have you had huge clots? I have had huge clots like 2-3 in wide ones. Not a lot of blood, but lots of clots and dome huge ones. It is as if I had a MC, but worse pain and clot wise.


----------



## moni77

BFN for me - so onto the next month and hoping no cyst...waiting for AF now.


----------



## kfs1

Nano: Congratulations! Fxfxfx

Makia: I'm sorry that you're struggling. Why do you only have a few cycles left?

Galvan: yay! Glad you're on to the next cycle. I've never had a cyst so I'm sorry I can't be much help. Maybe call your doc and ask? Hope you're not in too much pain.

Moni: sorry for your BFN. Do you feel like AF is definitely coming? :hugs:

Wish: like I said on the other thread, good looking chart!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm so sorry, Moni. :hugs:


----------



## moni77

No signs of AF - but doc says if BFN 2 weeks after IUI - unlikely to change. I tend to have a long LP (16days) and even longer after the last 2 IUIs due to cyst development. So my normal day for AF would be tomorrow - but if another cyst developed it could be another week or so. 
Galvan - I have had light periods after my cysts - but I never had to go on BCP to get rid of them - that could be the differ with you.


----------



## terripeachy

moni-:hugs: I was going to ask the same thing as kfs1. One test and you're out? I'm going to pretend your doctor doesn't know what he/she is talking about, and not put the witch until she gets here. :winkwink:

makia/Atty-Sorry you're having a down day. 9DPO is so early, so just hang tight there, missies. It's not over yet.

Wish-I can't believe how great your chart looks this month. It seems almost perfect, but I won't say that officially until you get your BFP.

Galvan-I can't help you with the clotting either. Sorry. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Redclaire

Battyatty! Hold on to hope hunny!! I tested on DPO11 and got a BFN ...was looking up IVF clinics in Prague and only got a very feint on DPO 12 on my little fella so ... 
I completely understand the testing early:dohh::dohh: I reckon i'm about DPO 10 today... so i started POAS yesterday:haha:
Still BFN at the mo...but i'm not giving up til the ugly cow on the broom arrives!!
And to the ladies back from hols on tropical islands :brat::drunk: i want i want!!:haha:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just coming in to sprinkle some :dust::dust::dust:

Moni - Well if your LP is 16 you are not out - silly drs:wacko:

Wish - Your chart is looking lovely - good luck:flower:

Galvan - My cyst was that long ago:blush: I can't remember anything except the pain so no help sorry - but if it's causing pain call the dr:hugs:

Atty - Is it the blue handled ones - me not likey them:growlmad:

Love to all the other ladies - still holding onto testing on Mother's Day - but hmmmm it's getting harder for a POAS addict like me:haha: maybe I could test and then tell him Mother's Day if it's a BFP :blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

***TMI Question*** - My Dr. switched me to prescription prenatals and ever since, I've been constipated -- bad. Has this happened to any of you? Any tips?


----------



## Wish4another1

Good morning Ladies!!

kfs- most prenatals have always given me constipation... ugh... all I can tell you is eat prunes (yummm- not), apples, spicy food and my mind is blank at the moment - but I know there are other things you can eat or take to help get things moving - :flower: GL!!

Garfie - I am supposed to test Sunday too - but I don't know if I can hold out - I like the idea of testing and then TELLING the DH on that day (our anniversary) :) 

Atty - I had a craptastic evap on a blue handled wondfo last cycle - ugh... however like you I bought 50!!! so I will be testing with those this cycle too... I do howeve have a FRER on reserve... just in case :happydance:

Galvan - I can' t help with the clots either - only had those after my youngest was born... :nope: not fun - I hope they have gone away and regular ole AF is here now...

Moni - so sorry about BFN - like the other ladies said - no witch = hope... hang in there! :flower:

Terri - thanks for the chart props... and I am sorry yours is so crazy this cycle... I really think it has to do with your sickness... I do think you ovulated... just the bug has dominated your temps :flower:

:hi: to the rest of you!!

AFM: my chart... I really don't know what to say - when I do the chart overlay - all looks the same ... I was surprised today's temp went up because I forgot to put on P cream last night before bed - so assumed I would have a drop today... but not so much... I feel exactly the same... the only difference so far - no spotting like last cycle - but I can't put much hope in that...I am 7 DPO and :coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I have some prescription prenatals and they bind me up too. I figure it's all the folic acid (i.e., green vegetables that I normally don't eat). I wish I could help you.

Wish-Yeah, maybe my sickness is getting my chart all screwed up. I at least FEEL ok. I just don't want to really eat for fear of spending my workday in the bathroom.

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

I've been pretty quiet but March was another unsuccessful cycle. Now on to cycle 8 with an appointment with the fertility doctor in May scheduled. Just wanted to say hello and wish everyone lots and lots of baby dust!


----------



## kfs1

Hey Lynny - Sorry for the BFN this month. Hopefully you'll get a BFP before your May appointment but if not, at least you'll be moving forward. If I get another negative this month, I'm going to see a fertility specialist myself. I'm so nervous about it though. :(

Wish/Terri - OK. Well, at least I'm not going insane and it is actually the prenatals. Prunes and spinach for me (blek).


----------



## moni77

Thanks for the positive vibes - still waiting...


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Lynny. :hugs:
I'm going to see a specialist this week, so I'll let you ladies know how it goes!


----------



## GalvanBaby

The April testing Thread is now open for business!!:happydance:


April Testing Thread


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Terri!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

AFM, the clotting is pretty much over. Now, I am waiting on AF to get her butt out of here!


----------



## terripeachy

makia-Your jump this morning was sky high!! Did you test again? Are you feeling any better or worse? I'm getting excited...maybe we will have at least one BFP on this thread, but no pressure. hee hee.

<3


----------



## Future Mom

Hey girls,

I might be back in here. Had spotting and then bleeding all weekend. Went to emergency today and five hours later they told me I have a "suspected anembryonic." The sac is empty. So sad to find this out at 12 weeks when I thought we were almost out of the danger zone. :cry: Oh well, going to my doctor tomorrow to figure out how to pass it out of me so we can try again. 

How's everyone here? Great thread title btw!


----------



## Wish4another1

Future mom - :hug: I am so sorry... My heart breaks for you! We are here if/when you need us :-(


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry futuremom :hugs:. Life is so unfair sometimes :sad2:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Futuremom, :hugs: I am so sorry.


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry futuremom xx

I'm out too. AF showed this afternoon.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Futuremom ~ I'm so so very sorry. :hugs: :nope:

Taurus ~ :hugs: I'm so sorry she showed.


----------



## Nikki1979

Taurus so sorry that AF showed up :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Futuremom BIG :hugs: too U!! 

I have to go for my D&C Tom so I know how u feel :cry:


----------



## NandO1

Oh sis, I'm so sorry, I know how you feel, I found out I lost my baby at my 12w scan. Baby had no hb and has passed at 10w. It was devastating. I'm afraid I dont have any words of comfort as I dont think anything can ease the sadness at this moment in time. Massive love & hugs hun xxxx


----------



## Redclaire

Oh girls...i'm so sorry for your losses!:nope:
You are in my thoughts today:cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Futuremom-Oh my goodness! I am so sorry....I thought that at 12 weeks you are out of the danger zone too. :hugs: This is devastating...I do like your attitude though, but it still has to be so heartbreaking.

Taurus8484-Sorry about AF showing up. She's the worst! :hug:


----------



## kfs1

Futuremom - Hugs and prayers to you and your family. I'm so, so sorry. :hugs:

Taurus - Sorry that AF showed. :(


----------



## moni77

So sorry Futuremom.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

So sorry futuremom :hugs:

I posted on the other thread that I have my hsg tomorrow morning. I am a nervous wreck because it's a 52 mile drive to my appointment and we're getting snow tomorrow- whiteout conditions in the morning actually. And there is no way to reschedule this cycle.

Also, I didn't get an antibiotic script. Is that unusual?


----------



## makiaaubrey

kfs1 said:


> Nano: Congratulations! Fxfxfx
> 
> Makia: I'm sorry that you're struggling. Why do you only have a few cycles left?
> 
> Galvan: yay! Glad you're on to the next cycle. I've never had a cyst so I'm sorry I can't be much help. Maybe call your doc and ask? Hope you're not in too much pain.
> 
> Moni: sorry for your BFN. Do you feel like AF is definitely coming? :hugs:
> 
> Wish: like I said on the other thread, good looking chart!


we only have a few cycles left because it is wearing on us. 18 cycles now. we talked in depth about it and honestly we dont want to have a new born when i am 40 something. that's just our feelings. we almost stopped when my grandson was born...my grandson will be older then my child :dohh: haha. but its more just we dont have much more in us. we have one more cycle of clomid and then probably a couple medicated IUI's. and then we will probable be done. we wont prevent for probably about a year but we dont have it in us to keep trying...then after a year i will go get back on BC or have my tubes tied. we dont want a "opps" in our (well my DH is already in his 40's) 40's. we dont want to be raising kids well into our 60's. i guess we kinda figure i have 3 kids and he has none of his own...if after everything we have done, and if we do the IUI and it still doesnt work...then we have done all we can and maybe its just not ment to be....we can't afford IVF so IUI is as far as we can go anyway and we can only afford maybe two or three of those. he has never even had a scare in all his life....and lets just say he has been overly friendly with the ladies in the past haha his SA came back low end of normal and increased visosity... so we dont know why its not happening. doc thinks my eggs are old hahaa


----------



## makiaaubrey

terripeachy said:


> makia-Your jump this morning was sky high!! Did you test again? Are you feeling any better or worse? I'm getting excited...maybe we will have at least one BFP on this thread, but no pressure. hee hee.
> 
> <3

just saw this lol yeah i was excited when i took my temp...till i got out of bed and barfed....turns out we all had a bad case of food poisoning lol. so it was just cause i was sick! darn it! i tested this morning and white as white can be


----------



## makiaaubrey

Future Mom said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I might be back in here. Had spotting and then bleeding all weekend. Went to emergency today and five hours later they told me I have a "suspected anembryonic." The sac is empty. So sad to find this out at 12 weeks when I thought we were almost out of the danger zone. :cry: Oh well, going to my doctor tomorrow to figure out how to pass it out of me so we can try again.
> 
> How's everyone here? Great thread title btw!

i am so sorry :cry: :nope:


----------



## nessaw

Futuremom I'm so very sorry. Big hugs.xx


----------



## terripeachy

makia-I understand why you would want to stop after a few more cycles. It does get trying/tiring after a while. Be thankful that at least you have kids of your own, and hopefully your hubs feels that those kids are his too. Sorry about your food poisoning too.

Bookwrmgal-Good luck getting to your appointment tomorrow. Just make sure the office is open before you trek all that way, and if it is, leave early! You shouldn't need any antibiotics, just make sure to take an advil or something about an hour prior to the procedure. You should be fine at work...and maybe put a pad in your purse if you're going on to work afterwards. Hopefully they would provide you with one, but if not, you'll be ready. I felt weird afterwards, but I didn't necessarily feel BAD, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I have a pad in my bag, and a bottle of advil ready to go lol
Unfortunately I have to leave at 6am to make sure I get there for 7:40 and no one will answer. If my work cancels then I will reschedule for next cycle. I am just so ready to get this over and done with!

and I completely understand what you mean about feeling weird afterwards :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck at your HSG tomorrow, Bookwrmgal! I took 800mg Advil an hour before. I was crampy afterwards. You will definitely need a pad. I forgot mine and the hospital where I did the HSG didn't give me one. So I had to waddle to the bathroom in the hall and buy one out of the machine. LOL


----------



## makiaaubrey

terripeachy said:


> makia-I understand why you would want to stop after a few more cycles. It does get trying/tiring after a while. Be thankful that at least you have kids of your own, and hopefully your hubs feels that those kids are his too. Sorry about your food poisoning too.
> 
> Bookwrmgal-Good luck getting to your appointment tomorrow. Just make sure the office is open before you trek all that way, and if it is, leave early! You shouldn't need any antibiotics, just make sure to take an advil or something about an hour prior to the procedure. You should be fine at work...and maybe put a pad in your purse if you're going on to work afterwards. Hopefully they would provide you with one, but if not, you'll be ready. I felt weird afterwards, but I didn't necessarily feel BAD, if that makes any sense.

he does feel like my kids are his. but he very much does want one of his own. he came into my life when my kids were 18,16 and 8. so he never got to experiance all the other stuff. he says if it doesnt happen then its ok he resigned himself years ago that he would probably not have any of his own because of his age and it hadnt happened yet. it breaks my heart. he deserves to be a "full" father and be able to experiance the whole thing. but if it doesnt happen then i guess thats just what happens lol. i pray it does happen before we give up.


----------



## makiaaubrey

for all you lovely ladies :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







rainbow.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks like we have all had a Tough Month not the luckiest for sure!!! :nope:

Thanks for the reminder makia Hopefully my Rainbow will show after the storm has passed!! :(

Hope those April Showers Bring Lil Flowers for us ALL!!!

Makia have u tried thing to improve egg quality or acupuncture I've heard good things!! GL


----------



## GalvanBaby

makiaaubrey said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> makia-I understand why you would want to stop after a few more cycles. It does get trying/tiring after a while. Be thankful that at least you have kids of your own, and hopefully your hubs feels that those kids are his too. Sorry about your food poisoning too.
> 
> Bookwrmgal-Good luck getting to your appointment tomorrow. Just make sure the office is open before you trek all that way, and if it is, leave early! You shouldn't need any antibiotics, just make sure to take an advil or something about an hour prior to the procedure. You should be fine at work...and maybe put a pad in your purse if you're going on to work afterwards. Hopefully they would provide you with one, but if not, you'll be ready. I felt weird afterwards, but I didn't necessarily feel BAD, if that makes any sense.
> 
> he does feel like my kids are his. but he very much does want one of his own. he came into my life when my kids were 18,16 and 8. so he never got to experiance all the other stuff. he says if it doesnt happen then its ok he resigned himself years ago that he would probably not have any of his own because of his age and it hadnt happened yet. it breaks my heart. he deserves to be a "full" father and be able to experiance the whole thing. but if it doesnt happen then i guess thats just what happens lol. I pray it does happen before we give up.Click to expand...

My husband feels the same way about my kids. He says they are his. He has also resigned himself to us never having a baby and him never having one of his own because of all the troubel we are having. I brought up donor eggs if IVF doesn't work, but he said that he or she will be both of ours or we will adopt. I tell him that if we use donor eggs, the baby will still be both of ours because I will carry the baby in me, but he is stubborn. LOL Fx we never have to make that decision though.


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh futuremom- I am so sorry. :hugs: I am heartbroken with all the losses lately. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Hope you made it ok to your appointment this morning Bookwrmgal! It was snowing a LOT the day I had mine too, now that I think about it. Maybe it's a "thing." HA!!HA!! Best of luck today.


----------



## kfs1

Good luck today bookwrmgal. Hope everything goes OK.

You, too, Terri. Hope your appointment goes well.

I agree Sis. This month was definitely not the luckiest. April can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Redclaire

Looks like i'm out too...BFN this morning and now wicked period pains. No sign of :witch: yet but the cramps say she's not far away.
I have several Irish slang curses and expletives going thru my head at the mo...I sound like a pirate in there!!
Really vexing..3 follies plus lots of well timed BD should equal BFP!!:growlmad:
So as soon as the witch lands I'll be sorting dates for the clinic, reduced med dose to 37.5 IU to try for 1-2 follies only this month
I think I just heard my inner pirate on the outside:haha::dohh:


----------



## Wish4another1

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: redclaire - what the heck??? I am sorry you feel :witch: is about to show... I thought this was your month too...:hugs:

for the record there is nothing wrong with an inner pirate!!!

bookwrmgal - I sure hope you made it!!!

AFM my DH - he says he gave up the idea of having his own children years ago - but last month when I had an evil Evap - I could see he was excited... so I know he says that its ok - in my heart it isn't..
I'm too chicken to test - 9DPO - maybe I will in the am... right now...just waiting... :coffee:


----------



## kfs1

Ugh. I'm so sorry Redclaire. So frustrating when things are timed perfectly! Let out those curse words! You deserve it.

Ladies - I think I'm going to order a new thermometer online. Any suggestions?


----------



## Redclaire

kfs1 said:


> Ugh. I'm so sorry Redclaire. So frustrating when things are timed perfectly! Let out those curse words! You deserve it.
> 
> Ladies - I think I'm going to order a new thermometer online. Any suggestions?

I'd love to let out a stream of colourful language,,,and Dublin girls are particularly gifted at colourful rants...but I'm at work (RN) and I don't think my patients could take it:haha: 
No idea about thermometers..I just bought a cheap digital when i was temping.:flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Redclaire-I'm sorry too babe. That really sucks. Two disappointments in one month is two too much. :hugs:

Wish-Just wait until tomorrow if you're scared. No sense trying now when it's early if things look better tomorrow for you, know what I mean? I say just relax and wait another day. :hugs: to you too. :friends:


----------



## GalvanBaby

So sorry Redclaire. I know the feeling. I have had 3-4 follies and nothing. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Red I've had 3 follie but wasn't canceled I haven't been around so I might be a Lil lost sorry!! 

My FS always said it gives more of a chance when u have a low count to do IUI it makes things more 50/50!!
Do u trigger also? 

Sorry for the BFN :hugs:

Wish wait it out maybe u will feel better about testing Tom!! :hugs:


----------



## Kayotic

sis4us said:


> sorry red i've had 3 follie but wasn't canceled i haven't been around so i might be a lil lost sorry!!
> 
> My fs always said it gives more of a chance when u have a low count to do iui it makes things more 50/50!!
> Do u trigger also?
> 
> Sorry for the bfn :hugs:
> 
> Wish wait it out maybe u will feel better about testing tom!! :hugs:

oh no what are you doing back :(


----------



## Kayotic

Had my cd3 scan. There was fluid in my uterus. They think the stomach bug I had was actually OHSS because it happened right when I got the positive test. They couldnt see my whole ovary because the 3 follicles maybe blocked more follicles and when I started producing HCG, it forced more eggs to release and caused OHSS. The OHSS resolved itself, apparently because it was a chemical and my body stopped producing HCG.


----------



## Fezzle

It'll probably be a couple days for me to properly catch up, but :hugs: for future mom and everyone who got AF!


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Ugh red, sorry about :witch:

The storm moved east so my drive in was great. The HSG went well - spillage on both sides. Hubby has his SA on the 11th. I found out that my RE is leaving the practice though. Ugh. I did like her partner that performed my HSG quite a bit so I am going to schedule my follow up with her. She suggested I schedule for the week after DH's SA so they would have the results by then.


----------



## Sis4Us

Not excited about being back on the TTC side but I'm trying to just Push on!!

I went for my 6wks scan and heard a HB but baby measured 5days behind which bothered me deeply since I started Antibiotics 5days prior due to strep Throat!!

Well my symptoms vanished the next day and at my8wks scan baby still measured 6wks no HB :cry:

I told them several time I didn't want to take the antibiotics but I had no choice I had fever and couldnt eat or drink I just wish I would have stopped them when I went for the 1st scan!! :(


----------



## garfie

Wish I'm 9dpo to - shall we test tomorrow together:hugs:

I usually have an 11 day leutal phase how long is yours normally :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wish4another1

Garfie!!! my Lp has been 12/13 days... since I started temping (January) - yes lets test tomorrow together - I figure I will try FMU and then put a test in my uniform pocket for SMU... 
FX for you :hugs::hugs:
your chart looks good too - implantation dip???


----------



## nessaw

Think am prob out. Started with spotting mon night. Don't normally have it but could be wacky due to mc. Will see what happens. No heavier yet but...


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-I was checking the weather this morning and it looked like the storm was off the coast, so I'm glad you made it in with no problems, and I'm also glad that you got the all clear. Now the SA...more waiting! How are you feeling, and how did the test go? Mine hurt. hee hee.

Kayotic-I'm going to look up OHSS because I don't know what it is, but I'm glad your body righted itself. Also glad you have an explanation for the weird half positives. 

nessaw-I'll wait until you're sure.

Fezzle-Hey chica!! Hope all is ok on your side of town. :winkwink:


----------



## Nikki1979

Sis4us I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:. I know it must be really difficult for you right now with the what if's. I hope you get your rainbow baby really soon <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sis4us, I am so sorry for ypur loss. I pray you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## makiaaubrey

meh, temp dropped this morning right on time. im out.....onto our last clomid cycle...


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs: for Sis!!!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Sis4Us

Started cramping really bad about 3am and it lasted until around 1 or so dr called in some pain meds so I'm feeling better at the moment hoping the worse is past!!

Think we will try ASAP since I don't have to do the D&C prob won't get very far w out some help but who know Miracles happen ever day!! :)

Thanks for all the support ladies :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Sis - Good that you have a dr that is so understanding - in the NHS they don't usually prescribe for a natural m/c in fact you are pretty much left to it - make sure you drink plenty of water hun I found that helped me with my cramps:hugs:

Wish - So I tested and BFN - hope you have better luck than me but I think I'm clutching at straws anyway my ovarian reserve is going down and hubby doesn't want any further tests - so I'll keep plodding on until the summer and that is it - but as sis said miracles do happen:happydance:

Good luck hun let us know how your testing goes :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Sis- I hope the process goes as well as possible for you so you can start trying again soon :hugs:

Sorry to those with temperature drops and BFNs!

One more day to wait until my Dr appointment for my blood tests. I'm hoping the hormone issues are from the problem with my ferritin/iron- until I know for sure I have to just keep hoping it's something that can be fixed to get through the waiting!


----------



## Wish4another1

BFN for me too... I will keep testing till af shows - I have 40+ of these tests!!! But not really expecting anything different 
I am sorry your DH refuses the SA... Seems so unfair... But Sis is right miracles happen! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

makia-:hugs: Sorry for the witch. Don't give up yet! Make these last few months count. Same for you too garfie! Now I don't want summer to come because I like having you around. Booooooo.

Wish/garfie-Sorry for the BFN ladies, but you know it's early, so I'm not that concerned about these BFNs just yet. :flower: Both of your charts still look promising, and you know I mean that.

Fezzle-I bet tomorrow can't get here fast enough, huh?

AFM-Did you see my big temp jump today? This charting is on my nerves this month. I took my fever temperature back out of the equation. I'm so wishy washy this cycle. And PS..it was a wool sock kind of night. Even hubs had socks on. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Redclaire

I'm definately out :witch:has parked herself!!
Aww well, i'm off into the clinic today to get my new meds.
But panic stations ladies...going by the calendar i'm really really tight to my tueday night with my cousin in England for my other husband Gary Barlow live!! For you ladies in the US...look up Take That ' Rule the World' or 'A Million Lovesongs':cloud9:, for UK ladies..i'm the biggest groupie ever! 20 yrs of loving that man...yes even in his mars bar days!! Seeing him in Dublin on monday and Birmingham on the 8th...hopefully IUI on the monday morning cos my flight is booked for that night!!! 
Gary was in town when i had the IUI that worked...And as you can see my lad looks a tad like him... ha ha :haha: fingers crossed Gary works his magic on me this cycle too!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







gary.jpg
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 30









sean.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## terripeachy

Redclaire-:hugs: Sorry to hear about the witch, but that sure is exciting about your other husband! He is a cutie-as is your baby. Handsome fellas there. I hope everything works out with your IUI and your schedule.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Happy to hear that you're feeling better with the meds. I hope the worst is behind you.

Nessaw - Sorry to hear about your spotting. Hope you're still in the game!

Makia - Sorry for the temp drop but don't give up hope yet!

Wish & Garfie - Same goes for you. Definitely still very early and both of your charts look great!

Fezzle - This must have been a long week for you. Good luck tomorrow.

Red - Sorry that AF showed. :( I looked up "Take That" and definitely haven't heard their music before. I'm so excited for you, though. Don't worry about you IUI - you'll work out the timing. :)

Terri - Ugh. I'm sorry that this has been a difficult month for you with charting.


----------



## Conina

Jeez it seems so weird that the US ladies have never heard of Take That - they were/are soooo massive (again, for the US ladies benefit, they broke up for years then got back together)

I'm a Robbie girl myself :haha:
 



Attached Files:







untitled.png
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Conina

BTW Terri, great new avatar pic!!


----------



## Redclaire

Conina said:


> Jeez it seems so weird that the US ladies have never heard of Take That - they were/are soooo massive (again, for the US ladies benefit, they broke up for years then got back together)
> 
> I'm a Robbie girl myself :haha:

NONONONOoooo! not Robbie!!! Splitter!!We missed nearly a decade of the fabulous Take That cos of that muppet (tho i do like 'Angels':blush:) Can't wait for the next world tour of the Take That Four Ever!! Last time we went to see them in Copenhagen...maybe Germany next time:happydance:


----------



## Redclaire

kfs1 said:


> Sis - Happy to hear that you're feeling better with the meds. I hope the worst is behind you.
> 
> Nessaw - Sorry to hear about your spotting. Hope you're still in the game!
> 
> Makia - Sorry for the temp drop but don't give up hope yet!
> 
> Wish & Garfie - Same goes for you. Definitely still very early and both of your charts look great!
> 
> Fezzle - This must have been a long week for you. Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Red - Sorry that AF showed. :( I looked up "Take That" and definitely haven't heard their music before. I'm so excited for you, though. Don't worry about you IUI - you'll work out the timing. :)
> 
> Terri - Ugh. I'm sorry that this has been a difficult month for you with charting.

No, they didn't make it big in the States...when i lived in Boston I heard 'Back for Good' on the Radio and I was like OMG OMG OMG!!! ..most people thought I was slightly mad!! :haha:They did the opening ceremony of the London Olympics.
Download 'Patience'..very apt song for our thread!!:thumbup:


----------



## L.Ann.V

So it looks like Clomid and IUI for me next month/cycle. For anybody who is or was on Clomid, does it affect your mood? Worried about mood swings... well more than usual. :haha:

Anybody want to relay their experiences with IUI? Just wondering what I'm in for. Nervous and excited! :wacko:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Sis - I'm sorry :( I am glad you are feeling better

Makia, Wish, Garfie - stay strong!

Fez - good luck!

Red - I've heard of "Take That". They have played on local radio stations here, especially the Boston ones. Fingers crossed Gary being in town does the trick again for you.

Terri - I love your new avatar! Sorry about the charting Ugh. I know the feeling after last cycle.

AFM - I am really uncomfortable today after the HSG. It feels like I have a UTI almost. Not sure if it's normal or if I should call the Dr. I didn't get an antibiotic script before the appt.


----------



## Redclaire

L.Ann.V said:


> So it looks like Clomid and IUI for me next month/cycle. For anybody who is or was on Clomid, does it affect your mood? Worried about mood swings... well more than usual. :haha:
> 
> Anybody want to relay their experiences with IUI? Just wondering what I'm in for. Nervous and excited! :wacko:

My sister took clomid and did have wicked mood swings:wacko: but you know, as long as you know that and your OH knows to expect it just go with the flow, everyones different:thumbup:
I do injectable meds for IUI and it's grand, no side effects at all with puregon for me. The IUI itself is just like getting a smear test (PAP) with maybe some spotting after but hopefully BFP so let's gooooo!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Uggh~ so my pain is worse as the day progresses. I called my RE office and explained that I had a HSG yesterday, wasn't prescribed antibiotics, and am experiencing pain on my right side and UTI-like symptoms but no fever and if it was normal. The receptionist chided me for not asking for antibiotics. I explained that I was asked if I had a script for them when I called to schedule the HSG. When I said no, I was told that they don't always prescribe them and I should be fine. The receptionist said I should have specifically asked for them. How was I supposed to know? This is a routine procedure and I didn't go to med school! The whole thing has me vexed beyond belief! Don't lecture me about what I should have done - just get it taken care of!


----------



## makiaaubrey

terri love the new pic.

Bookwrmgal- i wasnt given antibiotics either. i just assumed it was normal lol 

i am having some very light and scant brown spotting today which i usually have before AF, however my temp hasnt went below cover line yet. still quite above. so i am thinking perhaps tomorrow it will drop more and AF will show full force?


----------



## kfs1

Bookwrmgal - That's so frustrating!! You shouldn't have to ask!!! Ridiculous. Did they end up calling in a script for you?


----------



## Bookwrmgal

The nurse called me back and told me they discontinued prescribing antibiotics as of 2 weeks ago for HSG. She also said that 72 hours of pain and mimicked UTI symptoms is normal. So I guess it was a lot of worry about nothing. Phew!


----------



## terripeachy

Bookwrmgal-Nice picture!! You ARE a bookworm gal! Love it. I didn't need antibiotics, but I was just feeling a little weird. Definitely no symptoms or anything. Sorry you're feeling so poorly.

Thanks all for the kudos on my new pic. I bought these cheap Prada sunglasses in the Bahamas. I had no idea they were fake Pradas until someone complimented me on them! Anyway, I love how they make me look like a fly with my bald head and all. Ever since I shaved my head, I do my best to accessorize! hee hee. 

makia-I'm sorry. I already put the witch next to your name. I thought she was here. I'm removing it now. Update when you can and remain positive!


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Def af. Took 2 days to kick in properly but at least we can get back to normal. I love take that too. Seen them 3 times both with and without robbie! X good luck girls. Onto april for me!


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-:hugs: I'm so sorry/not sorry...good thing you can try again, finally. Let's hope April is your month! :friends:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bookwrmgal said:


> Uggh~ so my pain is worse as the day progresses. I called my RE office and explained that I had a HSG yesterday, wasn't prescribed antibiotics, and am experiencing pain on my right side and UTI-like symptoms but no fever and if it was normal. The receptionist chided me for not asking for antibiotics. I explained that I was asked if I had a script for them when I called to schedule the HSG. When I said no, I was told that they don't always prescribe them and I should be fine. The receptionist said I should have specifically asked for them. How was I supposed to know? This is a routine procedure and I didn't go to med school! The whole thing has me vexed beyond belief! Don't lecture me about what I should have done - just get it taken care of!

I wasn't given antibiotics either and had horrible pain for about a week. It started the day of and progressively got worse the following day. It held steady for about 3-4 days. Then, started slacking off.

Hopefully, you don't have an infection.


----------



## Redclaire

And just to let you all know just how crazy i am, I have now booked 4 flights at various times from Dublin to Birmingham to make sure that a) I don't miss Gary Barlow Live and b) i don't stress out or have to worry about missing IUI appointments. Thanks God for cheapy flights with Ryanair..Michael O'Leary may be an obnoxious twat but his airline is super dooper..80 for 4 different return flights ..total!!
Come on Mr. Barlow work your magic on me again :happydance::haha:


----------



## kfs1

Nessaw - Sorry that AF showed. :( 

Reclaire - With all of that effort, April's going to be your month!


----------



## terripeachy

Wow Redclaire-You are no joke! I love that you booked all those flights. I hope you can find Gary and get front row seats to the concert!


----------



## makiaaubrey

Now i am just getting annoyed. AF i 1-2 days late. Im 14 DPO, ive never seen 14 DPO. Temp still down, down a little more today. Still above the line. No AF, BFN on test. Come on! If shes coming she needs to just get here so i can get this cycle over and then move onto IUI. perhaps clomid is just making my LP phase a little longer.

now my ticker is wrong again! LOL im not CD2! i should be but no......!!!


----------



## Redclaire

makiaaubrey said:


> Now i am just getting annoyed. AF i 1-2 days late. Im 14 DPO, ive never seen 14 DPO. Temp still down, down a little more today. Still above the line. No AF, BFN on test. Come on! If shes coming she needs to just get here so i can get this cycle over and then move onto IUI. perhaps clomid is just making my LP phase a little longer.
> 
> now my ticker is wrong again! LOL im not CD2! i should be but no......!!!


I read somewhere that 15% of BFP are on 16DPO! If your temp is still up....FX...come on be the one BFP on this thread:happydance:


----------



## makiaaubrey

a couple times i have had a light brown spot when i wipe, wish usually means af is coming the next day. but thats all so far. a few brown spots over the last couple days.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm with Redclaire...We only need one! That would make me so happy. My doc said if there's a dribble, make sure to take a test, but you did, so just be patient! :happydance:


----------



## makiaaubrey

terripeachy said:


> I'm with Redclaire...We only need one! That would make me so happy. My doc said if there's a dribble, make sure to take a test, but you did, so just be patient! :happydance:

if there is a dribble? like just a touch of light blood? i considered taking another this morning when i woke up and she wasnt here yet. but i dont want to waste them. i suppose if still nothing by tomorrow ill take one.....maybe? lol


----------



## terripeachy

I would think that would count as a dribble, but everyone's definition may vary. I'm cheap, so I agree with you in that I wouldn't waste those precious tests. You'll know one way or the other in the next few days, most likely.


----------



## moni77

I did not have antibiotics either. I agree the IUI is like a pap smear.

AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday so when I went in for blood and scans today I was totally expecting a cyst and having to wait a cycle but NO CYST!!! Right into IUI #4. I am taking this as a sign for good things acoming!! Starting clomid tonight and scan next Thursday at cd8 to see where we are at.


----------



## terripeachy

moni-I would say sorry AF got you, but you seem ok with it, so I'll just give you a squeeze, and hope that next month is IT for you. :hugs: :friends: :flow:


----------



## makiaaubrey

and CD1 onto cycle 19, last one before IUI...... now i have to fix my darn ticker again lol


----------



## kholtmann

Well, ladies, I'm out this month. AF arrived on Monday and was done on Tuesday but none-the-less, she was here. I am not doing Clomid this month because some things my doctor said bothered me. I have only been using him a couple months, since I moved into a new town. He told me that Clomid doesn't make my lining thin and isn't the reason my AF is so short. I have been told numerous times from several doctors that it can make my lining thin. I don't want to chance another miscarriage so I am not doing anything this month, other than lots of prayers! It doesn't look like March has been very lucky for us so far, maybe April!


----------



## Sis4Us

Kohltman I can't believe Ur Dr said that wow Clomid does thin your lining that's why My dr gives over 35 Femara it doesn't thin the lining!!

I would say that why your cycle was short!! :hugs:

Hope April is your month!!


----------



## garfie

:hugs: to the ladies that got the :witch::growlmad: does she not know when she is not wanted around these parts.

AFM - my temp is up slightly - a bit of a wacky month - will be testing tomorrow - so fingers crossed for a Mother's Day BFP:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx for a Mother's Day BFP, Garfie!!

AFM, I believe that I am getting ready to O. I am going to the border today so I will buy some OPKs in Texas tomorrow. I think that I might start temping this month tomorrow. I wasn't planning on temping, but I want to know when and if I O this month.


----------



## ERosePW

AF got me, so I'm out. I knew my chart was weird as hell anyway, so I wasn't expecting much, but turns out I had a new unwelcome surprise as well (and a 25-day cycle too, wth??). I'll explain on the other thread. Sorry to anyone else who's gotten AF or BFNs. I need to read through several pages and see if there are any new BFPs... i'd love to see some good news. :flower:


----------



## garfie

ER - Sorry hun :hugs: she got me to even with a good squinter this morning (I had a 20 day cycle WTFF!!!!!)

Good luck ladies left to test :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wish4another1

Sorry Erose and Garfie - stinking :witch:
Mines not here yet but I'm expecting her anytime... Ugh!!!! 
March sucked!!!! I hope April brings lots of BFPs!!!!! :hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry makia, kholtmann, ERose and garfie. I never had a problem with the month of March until this year. I can't believe how horrid it has been to all of us. I keep thinking that because of my crazy chart, I may actually end March with AF, and could've had another testing cycle in there. HA! Oh well. I hope AF doesn't show, and I hope April brings us all much better news. :hugs: to all, for sure. 

kholtmann-Yeah, it seems that the general consensus is that Clomid thins the lining, so if your doctor doesn't believe that, he hasn't been keeping up with research, or is just a complete moron. Is this an OB/GYN or a fertility doctor? Why do WE have to do all the research ourselves. They make good money to know this stuff. It's just our pastime. *sigh*

galvan-Hope your trip goes well today. :happy dance:

Hopethisyear, Dylis, Lavender1975- C'mon GIRLS!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## battyatty

Happy Mothers day to all who celebrate today! Well the :witch: flew in with vengeance yesterday evening, so I went out and bought a bottle of *cotes du rhone* and tried to drown her! lol Didn't go to bed till I drank the whole bottle!:wine: So that's me out yet again this month.......... sucks being out twice in one month...........

:hug:to everyone whom the :witch: found...............


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, Atty! I'm so sorry. 
Happy Mother's Day to you and the rest of you ladies who are celebrating!! I hope your day only gets better, Atty. <3 :hugs:

I think next month is my double month, so I'm right behind you.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Not sure why I put you as having the witch. That's a mistake on my part, unless you were messing with your chart or something and I saw a new one. :shrug: I'm going to remove the bad juju. hee hee.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri- I'm one of those "lucky" girls that gets AF twice some months - she's not here yet but temp drop this am... So she might be gassing up the broom!!! Lol


----------



## terripeachy

I hope not!! HA!!HA!! Maybe she'll put diesel in her stick and it won't work!


----------



## Wish4another1

I am hoping she gets lost!!! I don't want her to show today - it's me anniversary!!!


----------



## garfie

Batty - :hugs: shall we be cycle buddies and get our long awaited BFPS together:happydance:

Wish - No :witch: allowed - maybe she has broken down - your temp is still up there lady - enjoy your anniversary:happydance:

Terri - I am celebrating Mother's Day I have one son who has made me a beautiful homemade card (stalk my journal) and attempted to make me breakfast in bed - a piece of toast an apple and a banana oh and a glass of lemonade:happydance: I have one son who just about managed to drag himself out of bed to wish me a "Happy Mother's Day" and a husband who has totally forgotten and has just text me to say did I fancy a chinese when he comes back from fishing:wacko::wacko:

AFM - CD2 and I have decided to give the acu one more month - but if this month comes up short like last month - it will be another thing I have tried and has failed:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

garfie said:


> Batty - :hugs: shall we be cycle buddies and get our long awaited BFPS together:happydance:
> 
> Wish - No :witch: allowed - maybe she has broken down - your temp is still up there lady - enjoy your anniversary:happydance:
> 
> Terri - I am celebrating Mother's Day I have one son who has made me a beautiful homemade card (stalk my journal) and attempted to make me breakfast in bed - a piece of toast an apple and a banana oh and a glass of lemonade:happydance: I have one son who just about managed to drag himself out of bed to wish me a "Happy Mother's Day" and a husband who has totally forgotten and has just text me to say did I fancy a chinese when he comes back from fishing:wacko::wacko:
> 
> AFM - CD2 and I have decided to give the acu one more month - but if this month comes up short like last month - it will be another thing I have tried and has failed:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Testing buddies YAY! 

That breakfast reminds me of when mine were small, got 2 slices of bread, an apple and half inch of orange juice in a glass ( they used straws to blow bubbles into it to try to make it fizzy!) for mothers day breakfast in bed!


----------



## garfie

Batty - I can remember one Mother's Day breakfast in bed from the youngest (he was nearly 6) he made me a chocolate spread sandwich with a glass of wine:haha:

I know that kid will go far:happydance:

So testing buddy - you got your dandelions ready :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Dylis

:hugs: Put me down for AF witch flew in early, hope to see soon BFP to end up the month


----------



## Wish4another1

Well I have tested everyday and I just get stark white BFN's... I could pee on dandelions but I have a feeling they would just laugh!!! I'm just waiting for the wicked witch to show up... 
:coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Dylis! I'm sorry, babe. That **^^* is the worst!! Onto April! The testing thread is already up.

garfie-I love the wine for breakfast. My kind of boy. hee hee. I guess you'll be having Chinese for dinner, huh? I'll check your journal.

Wish-Happy Anniversary!! I hope you guys are doing something fun today.


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks Terri - my hubby is sick - he's already back in bed :-/ poor guy... So we are just hanging at the house...


----------



## kholtmann

terripeachy: He is an OB/GYN but obviously he doesn't know clomid. I am going to ask about Fermera. We are only "trying" until I turn 44 in August. That will be our limit so I am really praying hard.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm out...onto April


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck for April, everyone! I'm going to wait to see if I ovulate first before joining another testing thread to just sit on the sidelines.


----------



## Redclaire

Back on the meds ladies...hopefully I get to IUI in April!!
Aww mother's day brekkie in bed yesterday...2 croistants, a jumbo sausage and a can of diet coke...food of the Gods!!
Right, off this sad March thread and on to the sparkly springtime April thread, feeling optimistic ladies...and Mr. Gary Barlow is in town tonight!!:happydance::haha::blush::thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Have fun Redclaire!
Hope-Sorry to hear about the witch. Onto April is right. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Sorry for all of the witches. :( Very happy that this month is almost over for us ladies - what a depressing month.


----------



## terripeachy

We're waiting for one more and then I can close out the month. Depressing is right! I can't believe we haven't had ONE BFP. April definitely has to be better.

Lavender1975, check in when you can, babe.


----------



## Driving280

Ugh, what a terrible month... Been away a little, as the incessant chemical pregnancies are messing with my mind. Hope next month is better for everyone!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx April is better for all of us!! :hugs:


----------



## Conina

I was soooo sure I was oving today. I have the ewcm, the cramps, everything. I nearly didn't test, I was so sure. But no smilie today :shrug:. V weird.


----------



## Wish4another1

Conina - when I am trying to catch the surge I test more than once a day - usually in the am and in the evening... because my surge tends to hit between noon-6... 
keep testing!!


----------

